# FITA 1400 shooters list



## JovenPadaguan

*- Only FITA star tournaments -*

Yesterday the CW FITA (and the 60m) record was broken by a large margin, and now it's better than the RW record.
I miss someone?


Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Jammie Van Natta 1402 USA
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compund men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Chris White 1405 UK
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Reo Wilde 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1400 Italy
Martin Dsambo 1400 Denmark
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador (can someone confirm this, if he did it in a FITA event and the exact score?)


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR


----------



## philipdimondo

*Martin Dsambo 1400 Denmark*

Martin Dsambo 1400 Denmark


i thought i saw him shoot a 1408 or 1409 last year just a week or 2 after he shot his 1st 1400, maybe it wasent official though


----------



## Benoit BINON

1411 for Damsbo, european record.


----------



## Jim C

Trivia Question-who was the first archer to ever break a 1400 (hint, albeit in a JOAD distance FITA)


----------



## Miika

Allen Rasor?


----------



## Jim C

Miika said:


> Allen Rasor?


we have a WINNER!!!


----------



## Vittorio

Antonio Tosco 1402 two times in 2006
Stefano Mazzi 1400 in 2005 and 1401 in 2006


----------



## tecshooter05

*braden*

how can you for get braden gellenthien


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Last USA Gold Cup gives us a new 1400, congrats! 
Also, *four* 1400 shooters :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail:
And some new world records for Jamie Van Natta, great shooting!


Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compund men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA *<--- NEW!*
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Braden Gellenthien 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador (can someone confirm this, if he did it in a FITA event and the exact score?)


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Allen Rasor: year, exact score and distances?


----------



## 2 Dogs

Jari told us Morton Boe shot 1412 this past weekend in a FITA star

344,356,352,360 = 1412


----------



## JovenPadaguan

What a monster score for Morten Boe from Norway, congrats!
New european record as well.

2007 is the year with more "newbies" in the 1400 list?



Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compund men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway *<--- NEW!*
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Braden Gellenthien 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador

Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


PS: The great scores for Morten Boe and Renato Lara are in the FITA website news.


----------



## MoonDragn

Theres only one korean woman that shoots over 1400 on the recurve?


----------



## bownut-tl.

Yes, only 1 anywhere. Shows you just how difficult it is to do it.

Terry


----------



## Vittorio

Yesterday Sergio Pagni has shot 1401 in an official FITARCO competition (not FITA Star, but valid for italian Records and rank lists)


----------



## Jim C

Vittorio said:


> Yesterday Sergio Pagni has shot 1401 in an official FITARCO competition (not FITA Star, but valid for italian Records and rank lists)



I am curious-in the USA just about everything is a star fita-our state indoor, outdoor and field. why do I see so many non star fita scores from Europe Vittorio?


----------



## Vittorio

Jim C said:


> I am curious-in the USA just about everything is a star fita-our state indoor, outdoor and field. why do I see so many non star fita scores from Europe Vittorio?


I'm answering you in a new topic...


----------



## JovenPadaguan

The list is growing, Erika Anschutz has just shot *1408* in Germany (FITA World Outdoor), few minutes ago.

344/2 354/1 351/1 359/2 112(10+X10) 50(X) 1408

It seems so easy to shoot 1400 this year!

Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
*Erika Anschutz 1408 USA*
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compund men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Braden Gellenthien 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador

Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## doume

Benoit BINON said:


> 1411 for Damsbo, european record.


Benoit is so busy he forgot to update this thread with his own team results  

Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Dominique Genet 1402 France

.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

doume said:


> Benoit is so busy he forgot to update this thread with his own team results
> 
> Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
> Dominique Genet 1402 France
> 
> .


Could you or someone confirm if it happened in FITA Star tournaments?
There are some 1400 that didn't shoot in tournaments with that category, like the recent 1404 (with [email protected]!) by Kevin Tataryn (Canada).


----------



## doume

JovenPadaguan said:


> Could you or someone confirm if it happened in FITA Star tournaments?


I confirm. This FITA STAR was held in Bourges (France) end of June, and is registered on the FITA website calendar.
Deep link to the FFTA web site : http://www.ffta-asso.com/Actualite/Actu_Affiche.asp?Num=723

.


----------



## NockOn

JovenPadaguan said:


> Could you or someone confirm if it happened in FITA Star tournaments?
> There are some 1400 that didn't shoot in tournaments with that category, like the recent 1404 (with [email protected]!) by Kevin Tataryn (Canada).


THis was a Canadian FITA. This means all the same rules as a FITA star but only registered with FCA (the Canadian governing body). It cost less to register the shoot and the scores are valid for Canadian records. 

I don't know what other countries do.

Cheers,


----------



## Marcus

Not registered with FITA means it doesn't count. No different than a practise score on the world stage I'm afraid. 
Our club registers even club shoots with FITA. It's cheap and easy to do and it means that should one of our members shoot a FITA star they can claim it. 
We are running 6 FITA registered shoots this year. 

Personally if I attended a major event and shot a world record and the organisers had not registered it I would be considering legal action. 




NockOn said:


> THis was a Canadian FITA. This means all the same rules as a FITA star but only registered with FCA (the Canadian governing body). It cost less to register the shoot and the scores are valid for Canadian records.
> 
> I don't know what other countries do.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Guest

*Dense*

Ok, I'm a little new to the FITA stuff....what's the max score possible. Never had the good fortune to shoot one.

I remember when it was a big event when Darrel Pace broke into the 1300 or something range.

Thanks
Art


----------



## Jim C

art v said:


> Ok, I'm a little new to the FITA stuff....what's the max score possible. Never had the good fortune to shoot one.
> 
> I remember when it was a big event when Darrel Pace broke into the 1300 or something range.
> 
> Thanks
> Art


144 arrows (4 x 36 at each distance) means 1440


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Thanks for the link Doume, I've read it (but my french isn't very good LOL).

I would say to shoot 1400 is easier nowadays!
More "serious" training? better archery stuff? easier to know how shoot the best archers? better coachs?

Congrats to the newbies!



Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
*Erika Anschutz 1408 USA*
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compund men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
*Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France*
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Braden Gellenthien 1402 USA
*Dominique Genet 1402 France*
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## [email protected]

I gotta say...that Male Recurve spot looks pretty empty...


----------



## pbostrom

yep, as male recurve competes on the same distances as male compound im not suprised no is on the list the dot is so small on 90 meters with OR, wont be far away we can see our swedish Ingrid on the list, remember she shot 360 on 30 meters in late may, i think the world record was just 2 or so X's away,


----------



## JovenPadaguan

No newbies today, but a better 1400 from Dover Grand Prix (World Cup).



Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
*Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA*
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

And growing...
From NAA nationals, Rodger Willett, Jr 341 350 351 360 1402
Not bad :wink:



Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
*Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA*
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## featherlite

*1404*

I think that Rodger Willitte also shot a 1404 at the Mid Alantic Championships this year


----------



## Xs24-7

Kevin Tataryn also has a 1401 in a FITA STAR in July. http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/Outdoor/22julFITAStarargyle.htm


----------



## JovenPadaguan

featherlite said:


> I think that Rodger Willitte also shot a 1404 at the Mid Alantic Championships this year





Xs24-7 said:


> Kevin Tataryn also has a 1401 in a FITA STAR in July. http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/Outdoor/22julFITAStarargyle.htm


Thanks for the info.
Could someone confirm if these tournaments were FITA Star events?


----------



## Dado

JovenPadaguan said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Could someone confirm if these tournaments were FITA Star events?


Why would anyone care if it was fita star or not? This is just an unofficial track of the 1400+ records...


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Dado said:


> Why would anyone care if it was fita star or not? This is just an unofficial track of the 1400+ records...



Of course, it's an unofficial list  
It's only curiosity, I'd like to know who owns the purple FITA star, and I didn't find any 1400 list on the FITA web. 
(Maybe I am a little clumsy :tongue.


----------



## Marcus

Dado said:


> Why would anyone care if it was fita star or not? This is just an unofficial track of the 1400+ records...


Cause FITA Stars are where it is at. 
If it's not a registered Star event it's a practice round. 

Up are doing a great job Joven. Keep up the good work. This thread rocks.


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> Cause FITA Stars are where it is at.
> If it's not a registered Star event it's a practice round.
> 
> Up are doing a great job Joven. Keep up the good work. This thread rocks.


I didn't know people shoot better at non-fita star shoots 

But seriously, you could read a bit more (for example Vittorio's topic) re. the a-few-times-mentioned STAR problem, and realize that, at least in Europe, there are not so many fita STAR tourneys compared to other tournaments among which only few can be considered "practice rounds", in the end and again in Europe, many tournaments aren't any different that STAR ones but in few small things, and definitely insignificant things in terms of scoring (say less judges, etc...)
In the end J.P. said it himself, you can't actually find other 1400+ scores on the official site, so why not put everyone who scored 1400+ on a list that doesn't have any value anyway.


----------



## Xs24-7

If you follow the link to my post it confirms its a FITA STAR.

I think that it is important that FITA STARS are recognized, but also know that the standards of how shoots run vary greatly across the world(FITA STARS included), and know that many countries run club shoots more officially than other run FITA STARS...and others run FITA STARS as club shoots. I gauruntee that non FITA stars are far more than just practise at my home club. they are officiated by Nationally recognized judges, registered with our NGB more than one month in advance, and have a more competitve field than many countries National championships...while some clubs may run shoots diferent;y it is unfair to paint all with the same brush.


----------



## jmvargas

my fearless forecast.....there will no NEW 1400 scores from recurvers EVER!!!.....but i would sure like to be proven wrong!!!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Xs24-7 said:


> If you follow the link to my post it confirms its a FITA STAR.


You are right, I found it posted in the event schedule.

There is a big quantitave jump this year talking about the 1400+ compound shooters, men and women.


Compound women:

Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
*Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada*
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Marcus

Xs24-7 said:


> while some clubs may run shoots diferent;y it is unfair to paint all with the same brush.


No doubt, but FITA Stars are the standard. If you allow non-FITA stars then where do you stop?
It would be like trying to list everyone who has scored 50 points in a NBA basketball game and then allowing non-NBA games to be used. I've dropped 50 many times while playing in my backyard.


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> No doubt, but FITA Stars are the standard. If you allow non-FITA stars then where do you stop?
> It would be like trying to list everyone who has scored 50 points in a NBA basketball game and then allowing non-NBA games to be used. I've dropped 50 many times while playing in my backyard.



Marcus, who's talking about backyard practice shoots?
Name on how many non-fita star tournaments has the CU senior men record of 1414 been broken so far?
I rest my case...


----------



## Marcus

Who knows because they are not official, you can only go on word of mouth. 
The author of this thread has stated FITA STARS and has put alot of effort into trying to track them. In return you want him to add all the non-FITA Stars as well. Typical. Someone puts in alot of work and someone like you cries it is not good enough. Go take a pill.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Exactly. This thread is about 1400 star FITA owners, not about who has reached the barrier (see post #1).
You can shoot 1400 and win a trophy, or set a national record, but there are particular rules in FITA events... also in this thread 

Maybe I would have to change the title of this thread...


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> Go take a pill.


Sure, I'll take a pill, but something like just a pill is ridiculously insignificant compared to what would be needed to settle you down...


----------



## Marcus

Not the pill I have in mind.


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> Not the pill I have in mind.


blah blah...


----------



## G33k

The list for this thread is determined by the person that started the thread. If someone wants to start an additional thread with a list for those that have hit 1400+ in FITA or any nationally registered event they are more than welcome to. Or any shoot set up by stores/club/etc/ Or 1400+ in practice. Or whatever they want, it would be their list.


----------



## G33k

--------Tangent of sorts---------
But regardless, 1400 in practice, at a club shoot or at a Star FITA is an accomplishment. I congratulate all of those that reached the barrier that few people have met under any conditions. People are more likely to get the score in practice for a variety of reasons including mental aspects like familiar conditions, lower pressure/anxiety, ability to control the enviroment but additionally the fact that archers shoot more scores in Practice than tournaments is a big factor.

I think the last one could be a big influence. For instance (based on a hypothetical extreme elite archer),
52 weeks a year and lets eliminate 14 weeks for holidays/recoup , leaving 38 week/ends (38 tournies a year is the highest I have heard so far so lets say 38 shoots. 

Now there are alot of different types of tournaments, indoor, field, 3-d, NFAA, 900 round in addition to the Full FITA Round. Lets be generous and say that 1/3 of them are Full FITAs so about 13 scores a year. In comparison they may shoot 1 practice FITAs a day and with a travel schedule like this I am guessing that they get 4-9 days of practice for each of the FITAs. 
So each year they get 13 Star FITAs and ~50-120 Practice FITAs a year. Ratio of 1:4 to 1:9

Alot of shooters have a more focused schedule with fewer events and more practice. Meaning they may only attend 15 Tournaments and maybe half are Full FITAs leaving them more time to practice for each. So maybe 8 Star FITA scores and maybe 1 practice score every 1-3 days(4-10 per tournaments prep). So Ratio of 1:4 to 1:10.

You can argue the exact numbers but the facts can't be ignored that elite shooters shoot more FITAs in practice than in a tournaments. Therefor the fact that a more 1400+ are shot in practice does not automatically imply that the practice 1400+ was less of an accomplishment. Alot of them are just going to occur for statistical reasons.


----------



## Hutnicks

G33k said:


> --------Tangent of sorts---------
> But regardless, 1400 in practice, at a club shoot or at a Star FITA is an accomplishment. I congratulate all of those that reached the barrier that few people have met under any conditions. People are more likely to get the score in practice for a variety of reasons including mental aspects like familiar conditions, lower pressure/anxiety, ability to control the enviroment but additionally the fact that archers shoot more scores in Practice than tournaments is a big factor.
> 
> I think the last one could be a big influence. For instance (based on a hypothetical extreme elite archer),
> 52 weeks a year and lets eliminate 14 weeks for holidays/recoup , leaving 38 week/ends (38 tournies a year is the highest I have heard so far so lets say 38 shoots.
> 
> Now there are alot of different types of tournaments, indoor, field, 3-d, NFAA, 900 round in addition to the Full FITA Round. Lets be generous and say that 1/3 of them are Full FITAs so about 13 scores a year. In comparison they may shoot 1 practice FITAs a day and with a travel schedule like this I am guessing that they get 4-9 days of practice for each of the FITAs.
> So each year they get 13 Star FITAs and ~50-120 Practice FITAs a year. Ratio of 1:4 to 1:9
> 
> Alot of shooters have a more focused schedule with fewer events and more practice. Meaning they may only attend 15 Tournaments and maybe half are Full FITAs leaving them more time to practice for each. So maybe 8 Star FITA scores and maybe 1 practice score every 1-3 days(4-10 per tournaments prep). So Ratio of 1:4 to 1:10.
> 
> You can argue the exact numbers but the facts can't be ignored that elite shooters shoot more FITAs in practice than in a tournaments. Therefor the fact that a more 1400+ are shot in practice does not automatically imply that the practice 1400+ was less of an accomplishment. Alot of them are just going to occur for statistical reasons.


I'd have to mildly disagree with that one point. With no disrespect to a 1400 shot in practice or non star events, we tend to tailor practise environments to ourselves, consciously or not. Threrefore shooting in the star event which is totally on tournaments terms and grounds is inevitably more difficult. I think the star is a good metric for performance and the archers who have shot the 1400's and up deserve the recognition of this thread.


----------



## G33k

Hutnicks said:


> I'd have to mildly disagree with that one point. With no disrespect to a 1400 shot in practice or non star events, we tend to tailor practise environments to ourselves, consciously or not.





G33K said:


> People are more likely to get the score in practice for a variety of reasons including mental aspects like familiar conditions, lower pressure/anxiety, ability to control the enviroment but additionally the fact that archers shoot more scores in Practice than tournaments is a big factor.


I am not sure what you are disagreeing with? I never said practice was as hard as a tournament, in fact I pointed out a number of reasons it was easier. I only meant to highlight an additional factor to ponder.

I guess it is part of my job to consider all the factors. The line of reasoning I mentioned might be useful to the athlete who has only broken 1400+ only in practice (or any score for that matter). By pointing out the 'statistical' factor, they can relax. Instead of thinking that they 'can't shoot a 1400+ in tournaments', they can believe that they ' haven't yet shot a 1400+ in competition'. This line of reasoning can be very useful to some athletes to prevent a self-fulling prophecy of "I can only shoot +1400 in practice". (A similar statistical argument is made by Dr. Bob Rotella his book Golf is not a Game of Perfect)


----------



## Guest

I can't say for other countries but in Canada the ONLY difference between a Fita Star and a Canadian Fita is the money cost to register....everything else is the same, haveing judged to many to count I can say that the only time I see a difference is on the reporting form, one says Star and one say Canadian other than that eveything is the same.


----------



## Hutnicks

G33k said:


> I am not sure what you are disagreeing with? I never said practice was as hard as a tournament, in fact I pointed out a number of reasons it was easier. I only meant to highlight an additional factor to ponder.
> 
> I guess it is part of my job to consider all the factors. The line of reasoning I mentioned might be useful to the athlete who has only broken 1400+ only in practice (or any score for that matter). By pointing out the 'statistical' factor, they can relax. Instead of thinking that they 'can't shoot a 1400+ in tournaments', they can believe that they ' haven't yet shot a 1400+ in competition'. This line of reasoning can be very useful to some athletes to prevent a self-fulling prophecy of "I can only shoot +1400 in practice". (A similar statistical argument is made by Dr. Bob Rotella his book Golf is not a Game of Perfect)


I simply think that the practice 1400 is in fact less of an accomplishment, although I dislike the wording per se.

It was actually Rotellas work that brought that to mind. I wonder how many have shot a very high score and not been able to repeat that in a Star? But now I am drifting was off topic, sorry. I'll pipe down now.


----------



## Dado

Just to point out - I wanted non-star tournament 1400+ to be noted, not the practice ones...


----------



## Dado

Sean McKenty said:


> I can't say for other countries but in Canada the ONLY difference between a Fita Star and a Canadian Fita is the money cost to register....everything else is the same, haveing judged to many to count I can say that the only time I see a difference is on the reporting form, one says Star and one say Canadian other than that eveything is the same.


Exactly...


----------



## spangler

Holy sweet Moses parting the waters. Can we just argue about this in another thread?

From the first post (you know from the guy who started the thread)


> - Only FITA star tournaments -


There. Put a different list somewhere else. Argue about it somewhere else. Howzabout we return this thread to topic?

-Andrew


----------



## Dado

Hutnicks said:


> I simply think that the practice 1400 is in fact less of an accomplishment, although I dislike the wording per se.
> 
> It was actually Rotellas work that brought that to mind. I wonder how many have shot a very high score and not been able to repeat that in a Star? But now I am drifting was off topic, sorry. I'll pipe down now.


And finally, do you guys honestly believe there are like 100s of shooters that broke, say, 1414? Remember when D.Trillus shot practice round of 359 @ 50m? With all new target-arrows on the market? His friend came here fast and posted the pics, comments and scores, shortly followed by Dietmar himself explaining stuff... I bet if anyone scored 1400 in a non-star tournament *or worse in a practice* they or their friends would be here in no-time bragging about the score. Not many of those results ON TOURNAMENTS anyway, and that's the reason I posted on this thread.


----------



## Marcus

Dave Cousins has reportedly shot 1436 in practice. 
Chris White has shot 1428 in practice (or 26)
There is no doubt that 1414 has been shot in practice because it is rare for them to run home to their PC's and post it on the internet as they know it means squat. If half a dozen have not done it I would be shocked. 

A number of Aussies other than Clint have shot 1400 in practice and despite being regulars on the AUS forum do not post about it. 

Deiter's 359 at 50m was done indoors, should we count indoor ones too?

Sorry Small Nuts (at least you are honest) but top shooters don't brag about their scores because they expect to shoot them. They don't post everytime they shoot a 300 Vegas either.


----------



## Xs24-7

I agree that the intent of this thread should be respected...and am not calling for any score to be listed. My posts were simply a responce to the comment that "if it isnt a FITA STAR its a practise score" which is decidedly incorrect.


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> Sorry Small Nuts.


Err, that's small nut.


----------



## Guest

Xs24-7 said:


> I agree that the intent of this thread should be respected...and am not calling for any score to be listed. My posts were simply a responce to the comment that "if it isnt a FITA STAR its a practise score" which is decidedly incorrect.


Ed is 100% correct a Canadian Fita is no practice round as it is used for National rankings and squad averages used for international teams, a practice round is something very different


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> Dave Cousins has reportedly shot 1436 in practice.
> Chris White has shot 1428 in practice (or 26)
> There is no doubt that 1414 has been shot in practice because it is rare for them to run home to their PC's and post it on the internet as they know it means squat. If half a dozen have not done it I would be shocked.
> 
> A number of Aussies other than Clint have shot 1400 in practice and despite being regulars on the AUS forum do not post about it.
> 
> Deiter's 359 at 50m was done indoors, should we count indoor ones too?


BTW, so you see - you just did what I said someone eventually would - reported some of the high scores shot on practice or non-fita stars that some people wasn't aware of, and now they are, voila


----------



## Marcus

Dado said:


> Err, that's small nut.


What happened to your other one?


----------



## Dado

Marcus said:


> What happened to your other one?


It only shows up on STAR tournaments


----------



## Hutnicks

Dado said:


> It only shows up on STAR tournaments


Jesus, are you guys brothers or something?


----------



## Grey Eagle

Hutnicks said:


> Jesus, are you guys brothers or something?


No, no........... one's a nut, the other lies in the middle


----------



## Dado

Grey Eagle said:


> No, no........... one's a nut, the other lies in the middle


Lol that's funny


----------



## spangler

Compound women:

Jamie Van Natta 1412 USA
Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Jammie Van Natta 1406 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Zorn 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
*Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada*
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador

Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR


----------



## philipdimondo

*1412!!!*

1412!!! Jamie Van Natta

wow!

where did this occur, when did this happen???


----------



## spangler

philipdimondo said:


> 1412!!! Jamie Van Natta
> 
> wow!
> 
> where did this occur, when did this happen???


This happened this last weekend (September 22-23) at the Michigan State Fall Classic in Lansing, MI.

This event IS a Star FITA BTW 

-Andrew


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Thanks for the info 
The new world records (1412 and [email protected]!) are really superb. 

Only one note about this, I think somebody forgot something in the Hoyt news section...
"Team Hoyt shooters including Mary Hamm, Jamie Van Natta, Amandine Bouillot, Erika Anschutz, and Gladys Willems, own every single 1400+ score ever shot in the women's compound division"
Or maybe Sofia isn't "team Hoyt", only "Hoyt shooter"?


Compound women:

*Jammie Van Natta 1412 USA*
Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Hamm 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR


* RW world record is much better than the RM one... I wonder if we will see soon CW WR like 1420 (much better than the CM one) :darkbeer:


*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Somebody took note of that :thumbs_up

"Team Hoyt shooters including Mary Hamm, Jamie Van Natta, Amandine Bouillot, Erika Anschutz, Sofia Goncharova and Gladys Willems, own every single 1400+ score ever shot in the women's compound division. A vast majority of those scores were shot this season..."


----------



## James Park

An addition to the list:

Pat Coghlan, Australia, 1404, Australia Day Tournament run by Canberra Archery Club, 28th January 2008. Hoyt UltraElite and Protours. The 1400 claim is with FITA awaiting the FITA Star. 345+351+349+359


----------



## JovenPadaguan

New adition, Pat Coghlan from Australia, the 90m is great! :thumbs_up




Compound women:

Jammie Van Natta 1412 USA
Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Hamm 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
*Pat Coghlan 1404 Australia*
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Marcus

Mods, 
Can we get this thread as a sticky please? It's a great one for this section.


----------



## FITA4fun

Marcus said:


> Mods,
> Can we get this thread as a sticky please? It's a great one for this section.


Agreed. Good to be able to find it easily.

Adam


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*Kelly Connor 1404*

I've just seen in the FITA web that Kelly Connor (USA, CM) shot 1404 in 2006.
More info about it? complete results? pics?

www.archery.org ---> results ---> awards
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Awards/Performance_Awards/1400Compound.pdf

That list seems to be incomplete, and only shows the first 1400.




Compound women:

Jammie Van Natta 1412 USA
Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Hamm 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
*Kelly Connor 1404 USA*
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Pat Coghlan 1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## tecshooter05

rich vogt canada 1400

http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/Outdoor/15jul07FITArgyle.htm

not sure if its a star or not


----------



## JovenPadaguan

tecshooter05 said:


> rich vogt canada 1400
> 
> http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/Outdoor/15jul07FITArgyle.htm
> 
> not sure if its a star or not


I guess not.
http://www.fca.ca/fitastars/fitastarpage.html
Updated 2008/5/24

Compound FITA Stars 1400 Épinglettes Arc À Poulie 
Nom Prénom Age Date Lieu POINTS Envoi Par: 
Surname Name Age Date Site Score Sent By: 

TRILLUS Dietmar Senior 05-Jun-05 1402 20-Oct-05 
TATARYN Kevin Senior 22-Jul-07 1401 Feb-08 T. Klat

Impressive [email protected], by the way :darkbeer:


----------



## HoytIT

If I'm not mistaken I believe Kelly Connor shoots in the JOAD divisons not at the 90, 70, 50, 30 meter distances. It in no way discredits his accomplishments but I believe that is a mistake on the list to include his name.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

New member of the 1400 club, Roberval Dos Santos from Brazil has recently shot 1403 at the Pan American Championships, current week in Venezuela, congrats! 

Roberval is a great guy I've had the pleasure to shoot and talk with him this season at World Cup events.

More info in the FITA web.
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=1991&cnt_id=2900

Very few new 1400 shooters this year, too much 2x70m I guess, due to Beijing 2008 



Compound women:

Jammie Van Natta 1412 USA
Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Hamm 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
Chris White 1405 UK
Kelly Connor 1404 USA (JOAD division?)
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Pat Coghlan 1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
*Roberval Dos Santos 1403 BRA*
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## therazor302

NO RECURVE MEN??? Well thats never good =\. I guess I'll have to be the first on the list bwhahaha


----------



## Marcus

Good to see so many countries as well (17)

USA: 10
France: 3
Italy: 2
Australia: 2
Denmark: 2
Canada: 2
Norway: 1
Netherlands: 1
Belgium: 1
Russia: 1
Slovenia: 1
Switzerland: 1
UK: 1
Brazil: 1
Hungry: 1
El Salvador: 1
Korea: 1

Given archer populations then by Continent is probably a good idea

Europe: 15
North America: 12
South America: 3
Asia: 3
Africa: 0


----------



## tecshooter05

i think the list is missing a few names, didnt 2 italians shoot 1400 a few years back, and i think rich vogt shot a 1400 in a star this summer too

http://fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2008/outdoor/8jun08FITAArglye.htm


----------



## Pixies

Thank you JovenPadaguan to include the name of Roberval dos Santos in the list, this is the secont time that he made more than 1400 , but the first time wasn´t a Fita star championship. All Brazilian archers are pride with his conquest he is working hard to do it.

Thank you

Henrique


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Marcus said:


> Good to see so many countries as well (17)
> 
> USA: 10
> France: 3
> Italy: 2
> Australia: 2
> Denmark: 2
> Canada: 2
> Norway: 1
> Netherlands: 1
> Belgium: 1
> Russia: 1
> Slovenia: 1
> Switzerland: 1
> UK: 1
> Brazil: 1
> Hungry: 1
> El Salvador: 1
> Korea: 1
> 
> Given archer populations then by Continent is probably a good idea
> 
> Europe: 15
> North America: 12
> South America: 3
> Asia: 3
> Africa: 0


Great idea to do that list Marcus :thumbs_up



tecshooter05 said:


> i think the list is missing a few names, didnt 2 italians shoot 1400 a few years back, and i think rich vogt shot a 1400 in a star this summer too
> 
> http://fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2008/outdoor/8jun08FITAArglye.htm


I think 64 shooters are needed for doing a tournament valid for FITA stars. I only see 7 shooters, so I guess it wasn't valid. Great scores by the way :thumbs_up
More info about the two italians would be appreciated.



Pixies said:


> Thank you JovenPadaguan to include the name of Roberval dos Santos in the list, this is the secont time that he made more than 1400 , but the first time wasn´t a Fita star championship. All Brazilian archers are pride with his conquest he is working hard to do it.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Henrique


You're welcome :beer:


----------



## Xs24-7

JovenPadaguan said:


> Great idea to do that list Marcus :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> I think 64 shooters are needed for doing a tournament valid for FITA stars. I only see 7 shooters, so I guess it wasn't valid. Great scores by the way :thumbs_up
> More info about the two italians would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome :beer:



There is no stipulation on the number of archers needed to count as a FITA STAR, and certainly not 64...Rich Vogt's score is not recognized as a STAR because an invoice was not paid due to a bookkeepers error...the club involved had registered it as a STAR, but the NSO had some issues witht he tranision between book keepers, and unforutantly it cost Rich Vogt his 1400 STAR(this is his second 1400+ score in a registered event)...and cost Kevin Tataryn from improving his STAR as he shot 1408 there also.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Xs24-7 said:


> There is no stipulation on the number of archers needed to count as a FITA STAR, and certainly not 64...Rich Vogt's score is not recognized as a STAR because an invoice was not paid due to a bookkeepers error...the club involved had registered it as a STAR, but the NSO had some issues witht he tranision between book keepers, and unforutantly it cost Rich Vogt his 1400 STAR(this is his second 1400+ score in a registered event)...and cost Kevin Tataryn from improving his STAR as he shot 1408 there also.


A minimum of 64 shooters is a mandatory requirement for FITA stars in my country, but I'm not sure now if it's a FITA rule or a "local" rule


----------



## Xs24-7

JovenPadaguan said:


> A minimum of 64 shooters is a mandatory requirement for FITA stars in my country, but I'm not sure now if it's a FITA rule or a "local" rule


That would be a local rule...its a shame that some countries put their archers/clubs at a disadvantage by introducing more rules on top of the ones set by FITA.


----------



## James Park

Actually, last time I looked Australia was a continent as well, so it should be :
Australia 2
Asia 1


Marcus said:


> Good to see so many countries as well (17)
> 
> USA: 10
> France: 3
> Italy: 2
> Australia: 2
> Denmark: 2
> Canada: 2
> Norway: 1
> Netherlands: 1
> Belgium: 1
> Russia: 1
> Slovenia: 1
> Switzerland: 1
> UK: 1
> Brazil: 1
> Hungry: 1
> El Salvador: 1
> Korea: 1
> 
> Given archer populations then by Continent is probably a good idea
> 
> Europe: 15
> North America: 12
> South America: 3
> Asia: 3
> Africa: 0


----------



## Borja1300

I thought was Oceania instead of Australia.


----------



## Marcus

UK's Liam Grimwood joined this list this weekend. However in the tradition of archery no real results are around yet. 
He also shot a 349 at 90m for a new World Record.


----------



## Stash

You're being generous with


> South America: 3


 :wink:


----------



## Marcus

Stash said:


> You're being generous with :wink:


Canada is in South America isn't it? 


Apparently Liam shot 1400 on the dot


----------



## pbostrom

hungry is something u are when u havnt eaten for a while.

Hungary is a country.


----------



## Stash

Marcus said:


> Canada is in South America isn't it?


Only if you're standing upside down... 
Oh, wait, you are...:wink:


----------



## youngarchery

*kelly conner*

so for the 1404 that kelly shot... was that at the cadet distances... our at the juniour and does anyone know what tournemnt that was shot in


----------



## James Park

I sounds like we need to add a 1400 for Liam Grimwood, UK.


----------



## 1tiger

just a couple a questios fro the curious.me thinks i might just give this a try in my back yard to see just how tought this is.
1. what distances 30/50/70/90 yards meters or what.
2.how many arrows at each spot.
3.what size target face.

is this similar to shooting a 900 round.i shot one of these once and thought it was fun,shot 862 with slight breeze and a few ran drops.

are there any bow lbs,s rules,or speed rules. 
thanks mike


----------



## Ohio_3Der

Men shoot 30, 50, 70, and 90 meters. 36 arrows at each distance, 144 arrows total. 70and 90 are shot on a 122 cm face (4.8 inch ten ring) and 30 and 50 are shot on a 80 cm target (3.1 inch ten ring). Most of the 1400 scores have shooters cleaning the 30 and almost cleaning the 50 meter targets. 60 pounds maximum. I think there is a 280 speed limit.


----------



## not dead yet

shot at cheshire championships,uk england.

liam 1400
chris white 1394
james forbes 1393

liam 349, 90 mtrs.
i was there.


----------



## James Park

The expectation is that you need to score about 340 at 90M, 350 at 70M, 350 at 50M and 360 at 30M.
That is: you need to average about 57 at 90M, a little more than 58 at 70M and 50M and 60 at 30M for each end.
None of the distances are easy, and getting it all working at the four distances at the same time is pretty tough.


----------



## James Park

For the ladies, you need about 345 at 70M, 350 at 60M, 345 at 50M and 360 at 30M.


----------



## Ohio_3Der

I was under the impression that the ends at 30 and 50 were only three arrows each? Does most of the world shoot six arrow ends at every distance? I'll be shooting my first full fita over Labor Day weekend, and I can't wait.


----------



## Dado

Ohio_3Der said:


> I was under the impression that the ends at 30 and 50 were only three arrows each? Does most of the world shoot six arrow ends at every distance? I'll be shooting my first full fita over Labor Day weekend, and I can't wait.


Yeah, you shoot 3 arrows but 12 rounds. So 6x6 on 70/90m and 3x12 for 30/50 distances.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

It is still a tough job.

After shooting the 6x6 on 90 and 6x6 on 70 meters you have to switch to 12x3 and a smaller target face.
Also the conditions change during the day. (sun is turning over the field etc.)

As far as I know there is no speed limit on the Fita's. Only the 60 pound drawweight as maximum.

There were/are some old style Fita's where you shoot 3 arrows at the 90 and 70 meters.
you shoot 3 arrows in 2 minutes, then your other lane shooters make their turn, and then you shoot again 3 arrows in 2 minutes.
This saves you a lot of walking. (not 12 times, but still 6 times)
I found it much harder to shoot a nice score doing three arrows, because you can't correct on you first shot and end with 5 nice ones.
(you have to set again for three arrows and just correct 2 of them)
I guess this is also the problem some of us get into, when shooting 70 meter finals with 3 arrows each round.
There isn't much room to mess it up when it's all over after 12 arrows.


----------



## PhilK

According to the homepage of the German Archery mag "Bogensport Magazin" (homepage) Robert Abstreiter shot a straight 1400 at a FITA competition in Germany last weekend. His 343 at 90m is a new German record too apparently.


----------



## not dead yet

fita 90 / 70 6 arrows in 4 mins.......4 minutes for 6 arrows is a lifetime .recurve,compound or longbow.


50 mtr is the worst distance. due to size of face but you should score for 50 what you score for 70.

pete


----------



## HoytIT

Jesse Broadwater USA 1407


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

Wow go Jesse I think everyone is lucky this boy was not been shooting this till now I will predict many 1400s for this archer....... I heard at 70m he only missed the world record by 1 point...I got faith he will get a world record in the fita before to long.....


----------



## Marcus

2 of the Cadet Girls got 1400 on day 2 as well. Lets not forget them. Great shooting!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

HoytIT said:


> Jesse Broadwater USA 1407


Twice...way to go Jesse :clap:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Good summer for the 1400 list!

As Roberval, Liam is also a great guy I've had the pleasure to shoot and talk with him the current year. You can see him in the Vittel 2008 European Championship practice field. Both shoot flawless.

Does anybody know if the german shot was a FITA star event? my german is very limited LOL! 
http://www.archery-specials.com/index.php?&kat=10&artikel=181
Also, somebody can confirm if Liam's 1400 was shot in a FITA star event?

And don't forget Jesse B. won the University World Championship few weeks ago.

Furthermore, great scores shot by Jamie Van Natta: 1403+1408


Compound women:

Jammie Van Natta 1412 USA
Gladys Willems 1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz 1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot 1404 France
Mary Hamm 1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova 1401 Russia


Compound men:

Roger Hoyle 1414 USA
Dave Cousins 1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus 1412 Canada
Morten Boe 1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo 1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga 1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman 1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar 1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer 1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur 1407 France
*Jesse Broadwater 1407 USA*
Chris White 1405 UK
Reo Wilde 1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien 1404 USA
Pat Coghlan 1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham 1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos 1403 BRA
Erik P. Nielsen 1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik 1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco 1402 Italy
Dominique Genet 1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr 1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi 1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn 1401 Canada
Renato Lara 1400 El Salvador
*Liam Grimwood 1400 UK*
*Robert Abstreiter 1400 Germany*


Recurve women:

Sung Hyun Park 1405 KOR




*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


PS: I've decided to include only senior scores in this list, that is 90/70m (122cm) -70/60m (122cm) - 50m (80cm) - 30m (80cm red.).


----------



## JovenPadaguan

JovenPadaguan said:


> And don't forget Jesse B. won the University World Championship few weeks ago.


Sorry, I was wrong, Jed Greshock won it


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*A new look for the thread...*

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

*Total: 6*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Liam Grimwood........................1400 UK
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany

*Total: 27*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, Canada, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 16
North America: 13
South America: 1
Oceania: 2
Asia: 2
Africa: 0
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 34*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## XCalibre

there's another addition to the list to be made: Ed Wilson of Canada shot 1400 in a recent FITA star. the distance scores are in the Canadian Forum page here on AT.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Congrats for Ed Wilson (aka "Xs24-7") from Canada, he shot 1400 last weekend in Argyle, Manitoba. Results:
http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2008/outdoor/31augargyleFITA.htm

Good weather I guess, the web says "10Km wind & 28ºC", Kevin Tataryn also shot 1400, and Austin Judge shot 1407 in the cub division. Great scores! :thumbs_up


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

*Total: 6*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Liam Grimwood........................1400 UK
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
*Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada*

*Total: 28*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 2
Asia: 2
Africa: 0
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 35*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Bulldog GB

New change to the list, Liam Grimwood shot a new British recored at the weekend, 1409, 347,348,354,360.





JovenPadaguan said:


> Congrats for Ed Wilson (aka "Xs24-7") from Canada, he shot 1400 last weekend in Argyle, Manitoba. Results:
> http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2008/outdoor/31augargyleFITA.htm
> 
> Good weather I guess, the web says "10Km wind & 28ºC", Kevin Tataryn also shot 1400, and Austin Judge shot 1407 in the cub division. Great scores! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Recurve women*
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea
> 
> *Total: 1*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound women*
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
> Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
> Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
> Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
> Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
> Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia
> 
> *Total: 6*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound men*
> 
> Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
> Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
> Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
> Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
> Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
> Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
> Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
> Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
> Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
> Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
> Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
> Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
> Chris White............................1405 UK
> Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
> Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
> Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
> Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA
> Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
> Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
> Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
> Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
> Dominique Genet......................1402 France
> Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
> Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
> Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
> Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
> Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
> *Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada*
> 
> *Total: 28*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *By countries*
> USA: 10
> France, Canada: 3
> Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
> Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany: 1
> 
> *And using the 7 continents model*
> Europe: 16
> North America: 14
> South America: 1
> Oceania: 2
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 0
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> *Total: 35*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *** I miss someone? ***
> *** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Bulldog GB said:


> New change to the list, Liam Grimwood shot a new British recored at the weekend, 1409, 347,348,354,360.


It's great! It was a FITA Star event?


----------



## Bulldog GB

Yes it was at Lilleshall Double Fita star on 27th/28 of September. with 250 people there.

Jon




JovenPadaguan said:


> It's great! It was a FITA Star event?


----------



## JovenPadaguan

250!!! 
Do you know where the complete results will be published on the web?

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

*Total: 6*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
*Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK*
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

*Total: 28*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 2
Asia: 2
Africa: 0
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 35*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

I think the world record was in his hands, with [email protected], not a very rare score these days.
I'm sure 1414 will be improved soon.


----------



## PhilK

JovenPadaguan said:


> Does anybody know if the german shot was a FITA star event? my german is very limited LOL!


Sorry for the late reply... The article did say it was one, but I can't find a second source. However, the German shooting federation's hp lists it as a national record, so that should be good enough 
http://www.schuetzenbund.de/sport/rekorde/Rekorde/2008-08-1/Compound_Frauen-Maenner.pdf


----------



## jmvargas

i read recently in the australian archery-forum that clint freeman has a 1418 score in their ongoing qualifying tournaments for their 2009 WAC national teams but am not sure if that meets the criteria to make this list....


----------



## JovenPadaguan

PhilK said:


> Sorry for the late reply... The article did say it was one, but I can't find a second source. However, the German shooting federation's hp lists it as a national record, so that should be good enough
> http://www.schuetzenbund.de/sport/rekorde/Rekorde/2008-08-1/Compound_Frauen-Maenner.pdf


Thanks! I guess it was valid, however, not always national records are valid for WR, f.e. some indoor RM records by Frangilli, the impressive [email protected] shot by Clint Freeman (1418!) and Kevin Tataryn few weeks ago (1414!), and others.
In Spain some extra rules are mandatory for WR and/or FITA awards, f.e. 64 shooters (outdoor) and 32 shooters (indoor), 3 national judges, 3 months (I think) anticipated request for a FITA event... 



jmvargas said:


> i read recently in the australian archery-forum that clint freeman has a 1418 score in their ongoing qualifying tournaments for their 2009 WAC national teams but am not sure if that meets the criteria to make this list....


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6746846#post6746846


----------



## James Park

JovenPadaguan said:


> the impressive [email protected] shot by Clint Freeman (1418!)


Clint's 1418 was not at a FITA Star registered event and hence no world records.
It was at an Archery Australia qualifying and ranking event for our national ranking list and for qualifying for selection to the national team. (Our men need to obtain three scores over 1380 to qualify for selection).

http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=21769


----------



## Folkers

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.....................1405 Korea

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...................1412 USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

Total: 6

>>>-------->

Compound men

Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

Total: 29

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany, South Africa: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 2
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 36


----------



## jmvargas

i count only 1(korea) from asia.....unless russia is considered in asia??....PS..just did a quick google search and got conflicting results like...."it is IN asia but not PART of asia".....and "part of it is in europe and part in asia"....so who knows???


----------



## Frank2126

Russia is belong to Europe.


----------



## Dado

jmvargas said:


> i count only 1(korea) from asia.....unless russia is considered in asia??....PS..just did a quick google search and got conflicting results like...."it is IN asia but not PART of asia".....and "part of it is in europe and part in asia"....so who knows???


The majority of Russia is in asia, but Russia participates in all European competitions, at least the popular ones (soccer, basketball, and many many others), so it's their choice.

But that's not the worst case - I think Turkey has even less percentage of their territory in Europe (or about the same as Russia), but Israel for example isn't even bordering with Europe and they take part in all European competitions, even in music competitions as an European country.... So I guess it only takes for a country to be near some continent and they could opt in to take part in that region's happenings...


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Congrats Nico, great shooting! :thumbs_up

Thanks for the info and for the update, Folkers.

And welcome to AT


----------



## Folkers

JovenPadaguan said:


> Congrats Nico, great shooting! :thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks for the info and for the update, Folkers.
> 
> And welcome to AT



No problem and thank you!

Here is the story and a pic! :teeth: 

The date is 11/01/09, its also the day the first ever 1400 was shot in the whole of Africa. The day before brought terrible weather with blinding heat at first and then buckets of rain later on. The event was eventually cancelled due to dangerous situations caused by lightening.
Today was perfect and Nico Benade took full advantage of the situation. 
I asked Nico what his final score was after shooting 90M, he said “340”. I thought to myself that he had a good chance for a 1400 today but I knew better and just kept it to myself. Its FITA you know… but then again I also thought that it’s Nico you know! It can be done! 
After 70M he had a 352! Wow, then it started whispers all around about the days possibilities. Not anyone dare to say anything about a 1400. ( Not when Nico was around at least, but everybody was talking about it)
50M 354! A new South African record, and then I thought to myself, oh my word he’s gonna do it!
At this time it got more quiet, but everybody was for Nico in their silence.
30M he shot a solid 359 with the last 3 arrows all in the 10, which shows his persistence and ability. Those last three arrows might have been the hardest for him. 
Here is to Nico with his 1405 shooting his Mathews Apex 7 and Zero Bow Strings!! 


Final score 1405!


----------



## Vittorio

Dado said:


> The majority of Russia is in asia, but Russia participates in all European competitions, at least the popular ones (soccer, basketball, and many many others), so it's their choice.
> 
> But that's not the worst case - I think Turkey has even less percentage of their territory in Europe (or about the same as Russia), but Israel for example isn't even bordering with Europe and they take part in all European competitions, even in music competitions as an European country.... So I guess it only takes for a country to be near some continent and they could opt in to take part in that region's happenings...


EMAU is the archery organization taking care of these countries and the name means European and Mediterraneum Archery Association. This explains more why Israel, Lebanon and Turkey are taking part to EMAU European (& Mediterraneum) Championships. Then, when we go to Algeria, Egypt, Libya and Morocco, whyle being Mediterranean countries, they belong to the African Archery organization, and things become again a little confusing...


----------



## MR X

Nico Benarde 1405 South Africa this weekend .


----------



## Dado

Vittorio said:


> EMAU is the archery organization taking care of these countries and the name means European and Mediterraneum Archery Association. This explains more why Israel, Lebanon and Turkey are taking part to EMAU European (& Mediterraneum) Championships. Then, when we go to Algeria, Egypt, Libya and Morocco, whyle being Mediterranean countries, they belong to the African Archery organization, and things become again a little confusing...


Yeah but UEFA or other pure European associations don't include Mediterraneum in their names


----------



## VinZ

I have been to the FITA site and it has a special section about this (last update 21 may 2008). 
To make it easy for you all, here are the links:
Recurve:
1300
1350
1400

Compound:
1350
1400

Hope this helps!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

From FITA web

http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=836&cnt_id=3478


----------



## grantwomack

VinZ said:


> I have been to the FITA site and it has a special section about this (last update 21 may 2008).
> To make it easy for you all, here are the links:
> Recurve:
> 1300
> 1350
> 1400
> 
> Compound:
> 1350
> 1400
> 
> Hope this helps!


Those lists aren't extensive though - there are a few British archers missing from there!


----------



## VinZ

grantwomack said:


> Those lists aren't extensive though - there are a few British archers missing from there!


yeah, well....there the official lists, so they could be lagging behind or the score sheets not entered. I was amazed that some names where not on it!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet

VinZ, 
Grantwomak is right this list is certaintly not extensive. I know for sure (I am her coach) that the best canadian recurve women who shot is first 1300 in a FITA 1440 at 70 meters in 2002 at 15 years old and since shot every year at least one 1300+ (excep in 2004 wich was a 70m round format year) is not on the FITA list.  In 2008 she shot 4 times over 1300 (1301, 1305, 1330, 1336) out of 5 FITA 1440, all registered at FITA. 

So be very carefull with FITA list.


----------



## Denis_Beaudet

*FITA Star list*

I wrote to FITA office regarding list posted on their web site. These list are those archers who ask fo their FITA Star pins only. If an archer shot 1300 or 1350 or 1400 but did not ask for his FITA Star pin then he is not on FITA list posted on FITA web site. 

So, if you want that your name be on these lists, ask for your FITA Star pin.


----------



## Marcus

Today New Zealand's Stephen Clifton shot 1403 at a FITA Star using his Hoyt Vantage Elite Spiral X.
Great work Steve!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Congrats for Stephen :thumbs_up
He showed high level last year, I remember the [email protected] in the 1st World Cup event.

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

*Total: 6*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
*Stephen Clifton.......................1403 New Zealand*
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

*Total: 28*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 37*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## shmook

*fita*

Has Logan Wilde shot a 1400 FITA?


----------



## JovenPadaguan

From FITA web
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=836&cnt_id=3568

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

*Total: 6*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
*Stephen Clifton.......................1403 New Zealand*
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

*Total: 30*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 37*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## James Park

A better one for Stephen Clifton: 1406 on 8th March 2009.


----------



## cdhunter

Rich Vogt Canada 
and kevin Tataryn holds the canadian record with a 1414


----------



## cdhunter

Rich Vogt score was a 1403


----------



## Guest

The ones listed are for Fita stars, both Rich and Kevins were Canadaian fitas


----------



## JovenPadaguan

James Park said:


> A better one for Stephen Clifton: 1406 on 8th March 2009.


Thanks for the info :thumbs_up


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Sofia Goncharova....................1401 Russia

*Total: 6*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Braden Gellenthien...................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Kevin Tataryn.........................1401 Canada
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

*Total: 30*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France, Canada: 3
Italy, Australia, Denmark, UK: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Russia, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, El Salvador, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 16
North America: 14
South America: 1
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 37*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## LoveMyHoyt

There weren't any recurve men on this list?????


----------



## XCalibre

LoveMyHoyt said:


> There weren't any recurve men on this list?????


the world record is 1379. the recurve men have a ways to go :wink:


----------



## Marcus

New additions from World Cup 2 15 1400's shot at one event!

Womens Compound
Ivana Buden Croatia 1406
Albina Loginova Russia 1401

Mens Compound
Jorge Jimenez ESA 1407
Sergio Pagni Italy 1406
Morgan Lundin Sweden 1404
Pierre Julien Deloche 1404


----------



## Dado

I'm some 150-180miles away from Porec. Really calm weather today here, and by Croatian weather forecast, there too. It's expected that at such event and level of competition we got some more 1400 shooters. Good job Ivana Buden, I know her from various tournaments, we even shot once at a same target butt and she definitely deserves to hold 4th best score ever shot in women's outdoor fita round with 1406.

But also, with such good conditions, R. Hoyle's unbroken record of 1414 testifies its gravity.


----------



## philipdimondo

*11 1400 games*

as marcus eluded to, 11 compound men shot 1400 or better in Porec today

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2009/09_WCup_CRO/IQRCM.pdf

updates for not only the newbies
but those that have bested their previous 1400+

such as braden G up to 1406


----------



## Borja1300

Sofia Goncharova also improve her best by one point. 1402 is now her best score.

I'm really happy for Morgan Lunding. Years of good shooting and, finally, the 1400 fita star.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Impressive! IMPRESSIVE!!! :thumbs_up

A great day for compound archery at Porec, Croatia.
I shot last year there, it's a great place to shoot... if it isn't rain and rain and rain... 

Congrats for the new purple FITA star shooters!

Congrats for Morgan Lundin, one of the greatest compund shooters ever by world champion titles won, finally gets the 1400 FITA star.

Variety of bows (6 news 1400's): 3 Mathews, 2 Hoyts, 1 Bowtech.
And 2 or 3 back tension releases :thumbs_up






*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
*Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia*
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
*Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia*


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Roger Hoyle............................*1414* USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Peter Elzinga..........................1410 Nederland
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
*Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador*
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Braden Gellenthien...................1406 USA
*Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy*
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
*Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden*
*Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France*
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

*Total: 34*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, UK, Russia, El Salvador: 2
Norway, Netherland, Belgium, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 21
North America: 14
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## urabus

11 in the same shoot :mg: wow!!!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Just for curiosity, the total adding today best scores by distance:

CM: 349 + 356 + 356 + 360 --> 1421
CW: 349 + 356 + 350 + 359 --> 1414


----------



## Dado

Speaking of 1414, does anyone know what's the break down of it?


----------



## Marcus

urabus said:


> 11 in the same shoot :mg: wow!!!!


In Mens Compound only
It was *15* overall as 4 women did it too


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

The leader of the pack 1400+ compound men.... 1419 shot by Peter Elzinga on 17 may in Purmerend, The Netherlands....
A new world record.

The previous record was 1414 from Roger Hoyle, shot on 2-6-2001

Also beaten the 356 (Dave Cousins 12-5-2005) on the 70 meters to 358, in the same Fita.

And add Rob Polman to the list, he shot 1404 points. Also a Dutch guy.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Amazing new world records by Peter Elzinga!
The scores are 348+358(WR)+353(4 points below his WR)+360
You can read more here ---> http://www.archery.org/

And congrats for Rob Polman, new purple FITA star owner :thumbs_up

I have to say they both have flawless shooting form using backtension.

You can see them shooting at 2008 Indoor European Championship in Torino, from a video I took.




*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Braden Gellenthien...................1406 USA
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde..............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
*Rob Polman............................1404 The Netherlands*
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson..............................1400 Canada

*Total: 35*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, UK, Russia, El Salvador, Nederland: 2
Norway, Belgium, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 22
North America: 14
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 44*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## sven

Count Luc Verdeyen from Belgium in also, he shot a 1402 star fita yesterday

congratulations to Luc !


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Great start this season due to the high number of new 1400 shooters.

Congrats for Luc!




*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Braden Gellenthien...................1406 USA
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Chris White............................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Rob Polman.............................1404 The Netherlands
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
*Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium*
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 36*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, UK, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 23
North America: 14
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 45*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Bulldog GB

OK then in Great Britan today,

Chris White 1408,
Andy Rikunenko 1405
Duncan Busby 1403, 

All shot at Meriden Fita Star West midlands, Results will be on ther website soon.

Busby Also Shot a British 50m record with 356.




*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia



*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Dsambo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 UK
Chris White.............................1408 UK
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Braden Gellenthien...................1406 USA
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 UK
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Rob Polman.............................1404 The Netherlands
Duncan Busby..........................1403 UK
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
*Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium*
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 36*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
Great Britan: 4
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 23
North America: 14
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 45*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***[/QUOTE]


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Congrats for the new 1400 shooters!
It's amazing, all the great scores shot in the current season.



*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Braden Gellenthien...................1406 USA
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
*Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain*
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Rob Polman.............................1404 The Netherlands
Tim Gillingham.........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos................1403 Brasil
*Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain*
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Rodger Willett Jr......................1402 USA
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 38*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 10
France, Great Britain: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 25
North America: 14
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 47*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

USA World Team Trials give us new 1400 shooters, it's great!
Last FITA indoor world champion, Chance Beaubouef, has shot 1408! congrats! 
Also, Ben Cleland has shot 1401. A junior shooter shooting 1400+ during a big senior event :thumbs_up

And... Jammie Van Natta 1403, Dave Cousins 1401, and Braden Gellenthien and Rodger Willet Jr improving their 1400 scores :thumbs_up




*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
*Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA*
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Rob Polman.............................1404 The Netherlands
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Dominique Genet......................1402 France
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
*Ben Cleland............................1401 USA*
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 40*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
France, Great Britain: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 25
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 47*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## youngarchery

just thought i should add in that ben cleland is only 16 years old


----------



## JovenPadaguan

youngarchery said:


> just thought i should add in that ben cleland is only 16 years old


New junior world record as well (at least the complete FITA). FITA web says that the old record is 1399, shot by Braden Gellenthien in 2004.


----------



## Jim C

I watched Ben shoot our state JOAD last year and our state target as well. It was obvious he was going to start tearing up the junior ranks. He has a pretty good background-his Uncle, Matt was the National Compound Target Champion in 1998 and his father is one of the top blackpowder shots in history. Several top compound youth archers have been developed at their range.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Antalya (Turkey) World Cup shot is running (www.archery.org).
Jamie Van Natta is shooting for a possible 1410, with 349+353+348+(30m right now), great!


----------



## XCalibre

1408 for Jamie (finished with a 358 at 30m)


----------



## JovenPadaguan

1407 for Braden GELLENTHIEN (tie his best 1400), and 1401 for Sergio PAGNI :thumbs_up


----------



## Spl33n

that's the 2nd FITA over 1400 in a row for Sergio Pagni


----------



## Vittorio

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.....................1405 Korea

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...................1412 USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


Total: 8

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...........................1419 The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Rob Polman.............................1404 The Netherlands
Dominique Genet......................1404 France
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

Total: 40

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
France, Great Britain: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 25
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: 0 

Total: 49

>>>-------->

Dominic Genet has improved his score from 1402 to 1404 today in Boe' - France, during the trials for the World Target team


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

Yesterday, the 28th. Baarschot in The Netherlands, Rob Polman improved his score to 1410 !
(And on saturday he shot 1406)


----------



## Chris22

The German Paul Titscher shot a new German record of 1405 one week ago.

He shot at a official trial tournament.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Some best scores for some 1400 shooters, including Rob Polman, the 8th 1410+ shooter in the world :thumbs_up

And a new 1400 shooter, Paul Titscher from Germany.




*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman.............................1410 The Netherlands
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
*Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany*
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Dominique Genet......................1404 France
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 41*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
France, Great Britain: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, South Africa, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 26
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 1
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 48*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## urabus

another from South Africa :darkbeer:
yesterday (05/07/09) Seppie Cilliers shot 1407 at the Claudette Shiers FITA Star tournament, Durban, South Africa. This is a new South African record......and he also shot full and 33x at 30m....unconfirmed world record????



*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman.............................1410 The Netherlands
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
*Septimus Cilliers.......................1407 South Africa*
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
*Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany*
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Dominique Genet......................1404 France
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 42*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
France, Great Britain: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 26
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 51*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

New worldrecord! 358 at 50 meters by Peter Elzinga.
Shot this on the saturday event of the Dutch national championship.

On sunday he won from... Rob Polman.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

urabus said:


> another from South Africa :darkbeer:
> yesterday (05/07/09) Seppie Cilliers shot 1407 at the Claudette Shiers FITA Star tournament, Durban, South Africa. This is a new South African record......and he also shot full and 33x at 30m....unconfirmed world record????


Thanks for the update and for the correction in the totals 
Yes, 33X would be new WR, quite impressive, like the [email protected] by FITA WR owner Peter Elzinga. That kind of shooting would be 299-300 FITA indoors, I guess... I would like to know how many X's were shot in that 358 

PS: It's up in the FITA web. Peter Elzinga shot 1412 (!), and he finnished at 50m with a 28, that is 330/330 the first 33 arrows, wow!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

360/33X @ 30m - new WR by Seppie Cilliers within his purple FITA star :thumbs_up

http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=836&cnt_id=4028


----------



## doume

Dominique Genet - France: 1415 (348-353-355-359) 

07/18/2009 - Sainte Croix en Plaine (French World Championships and World Cup Team Trials)
STAR FITA according to the FFTA web site calendar


----------



## Dado

doume said:


> Dominique Genet - France: 1415 (348-353-355-359)
> 
> 07/18/2009 - Sainte Croix en Plaine (French World Championships and World Cup Team Trials)
> STAR FITA according to the FFTA web site calendar


Nice!
And too bad he didn't make it to 1416...


----------



## JovenPadaguan

What an enormous score! 2nd best in the list, and 9th CM shooter over 1410! Félicitations!


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia


*Total: 8*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
*Dominique Genet......................1415 France*
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 42*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
France, Great Britain: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 26
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 51*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## wolfface

By Country 

Canada and Italy have : 6


----------



## Dado

wolfface said:


> By Country
> 
> Canada and Italy have : 6


and these countries have 1:  Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1


----------



## Borja1300

wolfface said:


> By Country
> 
> Canada and Italy have : 6


Canada and Italy have 3 ... 3 Canada and 3 Italy


----------



## wolfface

Borja1300 said:


> Canada and Italy have 3 ... 3 Canada and 3 Italy


Doh, I get it :darkbeer: we're in the 3 club :shade:


----------



## huffy

I would like to add another to the list.

Press release from the GNAS web site.

"Brilliant Nicky scores a fabulous FITA 1400

July 25, 2009

By Peter Jones Compound archer Nicky Hunt has become the first British lady to score a FITA 14-hundred points.

Nicky, taking part in the Andover double FITA star tournament, scored exactly 1400 - 346 from 70 metres, 352 from 60, 344 from 50 and 358 from 30.

It all bodes well for Nicky, ahead of the fourth and final round of this year's FITA World Cup tournament in Shanghai next month. She is currently fifth in the overall standings after three rounds, and form like this will help her clinch a place in the Grand Final, in Denmark, later in the year.

The two day Andover tournament finishes on Sunday."

So thats another one for Great Britain.
Best wishes, Mark


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Great, congrats to Nicky Hunt!



*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
*Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain*


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Dominique Genet......................1415 France
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chris White............................1408 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 27
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 52*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## jmvargas

i would really love to see another 1400 score from a recurve archer and was just wondering if cadet and/or junior fita scores would qualify for this list?...PS..i believe a junior or cadet lady recurve archer shot 1390 in the recent world youth games in utah which is a new world record so 1400 may not be far in coming there...


----------



## Vittorio

I was personally expecting a 1400 score from Korean Recurve cadet ladies in Ogden, as in any case they are shooting 60/50/40/30 and so the 1400 score is more possible for them. But for the second consecutive year it did not happen.
Top recurve Cadet scores in Ogden have been 1380 for both Cadet men and Cadet women, and were before 1377 also for both (Antalya 2008) 
For sure, it is not a matter of poundages (speed of arrows in the finals were similar to those of seniors), nor of wind. But simply the fact that 1405 shot by Mrs Park S.H. remains an incredible score (don't forget the 351 at 70 mt...) that may happen once every twenty years, and surely not from boys and girls that are 13 to 16 years old, only.


----------



## jmvargas

...it was 1380 then not 1390....thanks for the correction vittorio.....on another note the JUNIOR women's recurve world record is 1382....these are shot at adult distances-ie-70M-60M-50M-30M....impressive!!


----------



## huffy

Its reported on archery interchange that Chris White has regained the British FITA record with a score of 1413.

http://www.archery-interchange.net/forum/compound-bow-discussion-q/23684-******-back-top.html


Best wishes, Mark


----------



## Bulldog GB

Chris White did Shoot 1413 at Warrington Fita Star yesterday,

348,353,352,360 with his Mathews Monster. This moves him up to 4th and in the 1410 club now.



*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
*Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain*


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Dominique Genet......................1415 France
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 27
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 52*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? *** [/QUOTE]


----------



## VinZ

Just came back from a FITA in Stein and I'm happy to say that finally after so many times being so close to the 1400, Fred van Zutphen not only crossed it onces (yesterday 1402) but twice (today 1404)! 

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
Dominique Genet......................1415 France
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
*Fred van Zutphen...................1404 The Netherlands*
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 3
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 53*

*>>>-------->*


----------



## KBoss

*NAA Nationals*

Don't know if it counts but at the NAA nationals last week several shooters went over 1400 including Jesse Broadwater and Braden Gellenthian shooting 1414's.


----------



## hoytboy101

KBoss said:


> Don't know if it counts but at the NAA nationals last week several shooters went over 1400 including Jesse Broadwater and Braden Gellenthian shooting 1414's.


and ben cleland shot a 1402


----------



## Stash

The unofficial scores from the NAAs are up on the NAA website. 

From what I understand, the first day was washed out, and the first round was composed of only the 50/30.

The only 1400+ unofficial "official" total round scores recorded were for the second round, and were 1409 for Jesse Broadwater, 1407 for Rodger Willett, 1406 for Braden Gelllenthien and 1402 for Ben Cleland. 

The 1414s reported for Jesse and Braden were a compilation of the 50/30 from the second day (first FITA) plus the 90/70 from the third day (second FITA). If I added the numbers right, Rodger would have scored 1411, Ben the same 1402, Dave Cousins 1401. Jamie Van Natta would have scored 1400.

But I don't think FITA or the NAA will (or should) accept the complied scores for their records.

Argue amongst yourselves... :lol:


----------



## CHPro

I believe you are correct Stash. I believe only the 2nd FITA totals can count for scores or records since we're talking registered Star tournaments -- have to be shot longest to shortest is my understanding to count so adding the 2 closest distances shot the first day to the 2 longest shot the 2nd day cannot count. Not unlike not being able to individually count either round from a 2x36 70m qualifier round as an individual 70m record. But, 2nd FITA will move a couple up on the boards from where they are currently listed.

>>------->


----------



## simms

Anyone brave/knowlegdeable/crazy enough to be able to list these by bow manufacturer and/or model??? 



VinZ said:


> Just came back from a FITA in Stein and I'm happy to say that finally after so many times being so close to the 1400, Fred van Zutphen not only crossed it onces (yesterday 1402) but twice (today 1404)!
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Recurve women*
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea
> 
> *Total: 1*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound women*
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA
> Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
> Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
> Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
> Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
> Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
> Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
> Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
> Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain
> 
> 
> *Total: 9*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound men*
> 
> Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands
> Dominique Genet......................1415 France
> Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
> Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan
> Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
> Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
> Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
> Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
> Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
> Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands
> Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
> Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
> Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
> Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
> Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
> Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
> Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
> Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
> Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
> Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
> Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
> Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
> Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
> Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
> Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
> Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
> Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
> Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
> Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
> Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
> *Fred van Zutphen...................1404 The Netherlands*
> Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA
> Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
> Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
> Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
> Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
> Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
> Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
> Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
> Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
> Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
> Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada
> 
> *Total: 43*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *By countries*
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 5
> France: 4
> Canada, Italy: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, The Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 3
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> *And using the 7 continents model*
> Europe: 28
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 3
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> *Total: 53*
> 
> *>>>-------->*


----------



## JovenPadaguan

simms said:


> Anyone brave/knowlegdeable/crazy enough to be able to list these by bow manufacturer and/or model???


I also would like to know what release was used, and if it was backtension ("surprise shots") or punching... but, not enough time for searching that now


----------



## Fred v Zutphen

JovenPadaguan said:


> I also would like to know what release was used, and if it was backtension ("surprise shots") or punching... but, not enough time for searching that now



>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.....................1405 Korea

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...................1412 USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain


Total: 9

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...........................1419 The Netherlands	Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3Backtension
Dominique Genet......................1415 France
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands	Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams	Carter Target 3
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Fred van Zutphen...................1404 The Netherlands	Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams	Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

Total: 43

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 53

>>>-------->


----------



## Bulldog GB

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.....................1405 Korea

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...................1412 USA
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain


Total: 9

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...........................1419 The Netherlands Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3Backtension
Dominique Genet......................1415 France
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan Mathews Monster Just Cuz z10's
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
Fred van Zutphen...................1404 The Netherlands Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA 
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz Nano Pro
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

Total: 43

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 53

>>>-------->


----------



## James Park

Bulldog GB said:


> >>>-------->
> 
> Recurve women
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.....................1405 Korea
> 
> Total: 1
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> Compound women
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...................1412 USA
> Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium
> Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA
> Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia
> Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France
> Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia
> Mary Hamm............................1401 USA
> Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia
> Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain
> 
> 
> Total: 9
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> Compound men
> 
> Peter Elzinga...........................1419 The Netherlands Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3Backtension
> Dominique Genet......................1415 France
> Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA
> Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan Mathews Monster Just Cuz z10's
> Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA
> Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada
> Morten Boe............................1412 Norway
> Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark
> Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia
> Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3
> Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's
> Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA
> Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia
> Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland
> Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France
> Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA
> Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada
> Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador
> Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA
> Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA
> Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa
> Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand
> Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy
> Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa
> Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain
> Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany
> Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA
> Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia Hoyt UltraElite C2 Target 3 Protour 380
> Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden
> Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France
> Fred van Zutphen...................1404 The Netherlands Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA
> Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil
> Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz Nano Pro
> Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark
> Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
> Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy
> Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium
> Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy
> Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA
> Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador
> Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada
> 
> Total: 43
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> By countries
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 5
> France: 4
> Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> And using the 7 continents model
> Europe: 28
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 3
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> Total: 53
> 
> >>>-------->


Added detail for Pat Coghlan.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Here is the crazy post... 
But not complete yet.




*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.....................*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...................*1412* USA - Hoyt Carter Atension (old Stan before) Backtension
Gladys Willems........................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz........................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension?
Ivana Buden...........................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot....................1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova....................1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm............................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension
Albina Loginova.......................1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.............................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...........................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet......................1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA - Martin Scepter III Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa - Hoyt
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa - Hoyt
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen....................1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz Nano Pro
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 53*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Dado

Not that it matters much, but - R Hoyle used a Martin scepter II, not III


----------



## Xs24-7

*A couple additions*

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...........................1419 The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet......................1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA - Martin Scepter III Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt Ultratec XT3000 Command Cam Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Spiral Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa - Hoyt
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa - Hoyt
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen....................1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz Nano Pro
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada-Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

Total: 43


----------



## Borja1300

New adds



JovenPadaguan said:


> Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa - Hoyt *(Matthews at Shangai World Cup) Wrist Release*
> 
> Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (*At the time he did 1400, Mathews MQ1)* TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> 
> 
> Tibor Ondrik............................1402 *In 2001 Indoor Worlds, Hoyt* Hungary


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Dado said:


> Not that it matters much, but - R Hoyle used a Martin scepter II, not III


You're right :thumbs_up

Here is the list with some more additions.


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Carter Atension (old Stan before) Backtension
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension?
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.....................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jesse Broadwater............1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex-7 Wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Ben Cleland.....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 53*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## philipdimondo

added Van Natta's setup for her 1412 last year



JovenPadaguan said:


> You're right :thumbs_up
> 
> Here is the list with some more additions.
> 
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Recurve women*
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick
> 
> *Total: 1*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound women*
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before) Backtension
> Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
> Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension?
> Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
> Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
> Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
> Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension
> Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
> Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?
> 
> 
> *Total: 9*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound men*
> 
> Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
> Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
> Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
> Chris White.....................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
> Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
> Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
> Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
> Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
> Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
> Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
> Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
> Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
> Jesse Broadwater............1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
> Kevin Tataryn.................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
> Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
> Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
> Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
> Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt
> Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
> Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
> Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex-7 Wrist release
> Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
> Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
> Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
> Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
> Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
> Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
> Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
> Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
> Duncan Busby.................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
> Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
> Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
> Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
> Ben Cleland.....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
> Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
> 
> *Total: 43*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *By countries*
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 5
> France: 4
> Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> *And using the 7 continents model*
> Europe: 28
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 3
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> *Total: 53*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *** I miss someone? ***
> *** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## jmvargas

great job guys!!


----------



## urabus

Peter Elzinga...........................1419 The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet......................1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle............................1414 USA - Martin Scepter III Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.............................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..........................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.........................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet
Morten Boe............................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo........................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Clint Freeman.........................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman............................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood........................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...................1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.............................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt Ultratec XT3000 Command Cam Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..........................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..................1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jesse Broadwater....................1407 USA - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Spiral Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.........................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s
Jorge Jimenez.........................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...................1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr......................1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
*Septimus Cilliers......................1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only*
Stephen Clifton.......................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
Sergio Pagni...........................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
*Nico Benade...........................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release*
Andy Rikunenko.......................1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..........................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde...............................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan............................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.........................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.................1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen....................1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..........................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.................1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.........................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz Nano Pro
Erik P. Nielsen.........................1402 Denmark - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik............................1402 Hungary
Antonio Tosco.........................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..........................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Stefano Mazzi.........................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Ben Cleland.............................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Renato Lara............................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.....................1400 Germany
Ed Wilson...............................1400 Canada-Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

Total: 43


----------



## DEAD 10

JovenPadaguan said:


> You're right :thumbs_up
> 
> Here is the list with some more additions.
> 
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Recurve women*
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick
> 
> *Total: 1*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound women*
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Carter Atension (old Stan before) Backtension
> Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
> Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter ONLY
> Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
> Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
> Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
> Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension
> Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
> Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?
> 
> 
> *Total: 9*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound men*
> 
> Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
> Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
> Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
> Chris White.....................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
> Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
> Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
> Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
> Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
> Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
> Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
> Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
> Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
> Jesse Broadwater............1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
> Kevin Tataryn.................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
> Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
> Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
> Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
> Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt
> Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
> Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
> Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex-7 Wrist release
> Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
> Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
> Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
> Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
> Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
> Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
> Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
> Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
> Duncan Busby.................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
> Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
> Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
> Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
> Ben Cleland.....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
> Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
> 
> *Total: 43*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *By countries*
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 5
> France: 4
> Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> *And using the 7 continents model*
> Europe: 28
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 3
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> *Total: 53*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *** I miss someone? ***
> *** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***



i added Erika Anschutz reliese


----------



## JovenPadaguan

DEAD 10 said:


> i added Erika Anschutz reliese



It's interesting to know some 1400 shooters choose the new Carter Only, I'd like to try the small size.
I would like to know 2007 Erika's release, when she shot her 1408, Carter thumb trigger I guess...


----------



## jmvargas

carter, hoyt and matthews should be paying you guys!!.....


----------



## JovenPadaguan

jmvargas said:


> carter, hoyt and matthews should be paying you guys!!.....


I have (and use) releases form 5 different brands, so Carter can't pay me...


----------



## Jim C

Ben Cleland shot another 1400+ score at nationals-1402 I believe. I don't know what release he was using but a week before nationals I shot with him and I believe he was shooting a TB


----------



## jmvargas

JovenPadaguan said:


> I have (and use) releases form 5 different brands, so Carter can't pay me...


......not really for using their products but for compiling this list....it has a lot pf advertising value for these 3 manufacturers....i can just see it now---"______" -USED BY MORE 1400 SHOOTERS THAN ANY OTHER_____!!!...PS..you just saved them a lot in market research expenses!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Jim C said:


> Ben Cleland shot another 1400+ score at nationals-1402 I believe. I don't know what release he was using but a week before nationals I shot with him and I believe he was shooting a TB


And also Jesse B. improved his score.

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.....................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Conquest 4 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Kevin Tataryn.................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Carter Target 4?
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 53*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

jmvargas said:


> ......not really for using their products but for compiling this list....it has a lot pf advertising value for these 3 manufacturers....i can just see it now---"______" -USED BY MORE 1400 SHOOTERS THAN ANY OTHER_____!!!...PS..you just saved them a lot in market research expenses!!


These brands usually publish these kind of news when someone using their products win a big tournament or shoot a great score or they want to show their bows win much more tournaments than others in a determined category and so on... I think they don't really need the info posted in this thread.

I only see that the "_Coca Cola _" bow and release and arrow brands sell a ton of bows and releases and arrows, has a lot of money, and can pay a lot of top-archers, but... they have all the 1400 scores? no... they have all the world records? of course not...

I started this thread because of my own curiosity due to the old poor 1400 shooters list you could/can find in the FITA web.

Adding archery stuff used for these scores was a good idea IMO, I'm interested on what bow or release or technique was used, and I think it's interesting for statistics that nobody has done before, so I and others do it.


----------



## jmvargas

....that was just a wild (tongue in cheek) thought of mine joven...it's not easy to compile such a list and it is really appreciated....now if only you could do a similar list for the recurve 1350 and above shooters!!!....he he he!!...PS...all of you who contributed should be applauded for your efforts...thank you guys!!


----------



## simms

jmvargas said:


> ...PS...all of you who contributed should be applauded for your efforts...thank you guys!!


Me too. I'm impressed the info managed to get on here within 2 weeks of posting that!!!

Good to see so many people shooting BT releases on the list. reassuring for BT shooters


----------



## drift_puncher

Hi,
I am Stephen Clifton, you have it right at Hoyt Vantage Elite with Sprials, Carter Target 4+ with 420 protours,

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Freeman

The 1410 I shot was shot with an Apex7 

Great list

Clint


----------



## iharangozo94

i think braden uses an unreleased scott ibex trigger release.


----------



## dutchy

its nice to see some of the pros come on here and list some of the equipment they used, thanks guys!


----------



## REB57

What about chance Beaubouef?? I believe he has shot 1400 or better.


----------



## jmvargas

WOW!! this thread is approaching 16000 views....is it some kind of a record?


----------



## Borja1300

REB57 said:


> What about chance Beaubouef?? I believe he has shot 1400 or better.





JovenPadaguan said:


> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension


:confused3:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Some new aditions in the archery stuff list, thanks for the inputs.

Now, waiting for new 1400 scores from Korea :beer:


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.....................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Kevin Tataryn.................1407 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 53*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

1401 for Reo Wilde in a windy day (I guess) at Korea World Championship :thumbs_up

FITA news about 1400 club and current World Championship:
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?me_id=2294&cnt_id=4272
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/World Championships/2009 Events/Ulsan/0902_1400_Club.pdf


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Ben Cleland -Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x, 520 Protours


----------



## XCalibre

jmvargas said:


> WOW!! this thread is approaching 16000 views....is it some kind of a record?


it may be a record for the F.I.T.A. section, but this thread is nowhere near to being an AT record. i believe that title belongs to a certain thread in the Mutantville Bar (now Jumpy's Junkyard Bar), which is at almost 1.01 million views :wink:.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

XCalibre said:


> it may be a record for the F.I.T.A. section, but this thread is nowhere near to being an AT record. i believe that title belongs to a certain thread in the Mutantville Bar (now Jumpy's Junkyard Bar), which is at almost 1.01 million views :wink:.


There are some dozens threads with 16000+ views, you only have to click "views" to arrange the threads in every AT forum.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Not a new 1400 score, but after the outstanding FITA score and new Recurve Men World Record by Jin Hyek Oh (Korea) at World Championsip shooting a fantastic 1386 (342 (WR) + 345 + 341 +358), it's the first time that a virtual 1400 score for recurve men is possible adding all the WRs:
342 + 349 + 351 + 360 = 1402


----------



## jmvargas

in golf that is similar to your "ringer" score-ie-my ringer score on my par 72 home course is a 51 or 21 under par....i have made a birdie or better(3 eagles actually) on all the 18 holes during the my numerous times played there over the past 30+ years....my best 18-hole score however is only a 66 or 6 under par......
.....still it's nice to know that these kind of scores are theoretically possible...


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Kevin Tataryn @Facebook says that he has joined the 1410+ club today shooting 1411 (349, 352, 350, 360) in official FITA star at the Interlake archers range.

Congrats! :thumbs_up



*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 9*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Chris White.....................1413 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1403 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 5
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 28
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 53*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## grantwomack

Nichola Simpson shot a new British single FITA record of 1403 today. She shot 1399 yesterday to get a new British double FITA record as well. It's also a new world masters record for ladies' compound.

And I'm pretty sure that Chris White shot 1415 with his Monster today. He was on for it with one dozen to go and I don't think he dropped any points in the final dozen at 30m.

Duncan Busby was on for 1411/1412 but I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Bulldog GB

Massive Scores today At lilleshall 5 1400's in total



JovenPadaguan said:


> Kevin Tataryn @Facebook says that he has joined the 1410+ club today shooting 1411 (349, 352, 350, 360) in official FITA star at the Interlake archers range.
> 
> Congrats! :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Recurve women*
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick
> 
> *Total: 1*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound women*
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
> Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
> Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
> Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
> Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
> *Nicola Simpson..............1403 Great Brition Hoyt Ulta ellite Carter Pro tour*
> Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
> Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
> Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?
> 
> 
> *Total: 10*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound men*
> 
> Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
> *Chris White.....................1415 Great Brittan - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz z10's Backtension*
> Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
> Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
> Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
> *Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro Backtension*
> Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
> Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
> Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
> Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
> Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
> Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
> Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
> Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
> Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
> Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
> Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
> Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
> Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
> Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
> Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
> Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
> Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
> Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
> Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
> Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
> Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
> Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
> Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
> Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
> Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
> Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
> Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
> Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
> Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
> 
> *Total: 43*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *By countries*
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 6
> France: 4
> Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> *And using the 7 continents model*
> Europe: 29
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 3
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> *Total: 53*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *** I miss someone? ***
> *** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Congrats for Nichola Simpson! 10th woman to achieve it!

Impressive to see a short bow like the Monster shooting a "monster" score, and also impressive the big jump of Duncan Busby in the list. I have found this about Lilleshall 2xFITA:

http://www.sportfocus.com/newspub/story.cfm?ID=35265

I think it's very remarkable that we have seen 3 scores higher than the "old" CM World Record (1414) in less than 5 months, also the 1410+ shooters list has grown very much.


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
*Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?*
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 10*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Pat Coghlan....................1404 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 6
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 29
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 54*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Bulldog GB

Can I just add that in competition this year Chris White has done 6 x 1400 and 5 in a row now straight, 1409, 1413, 1410, 1400,1401 and 1415.

who has done more in 1 season ?

Jon


----------



## knarrly

2 years and 4 months ago there were 20 1400+ scores in recognized tournaments..........

Now there are 54, people are really getting better at a crazy rate. After looking at all these accomplishments.................

1405 with a recurve has to top my list, anyone know what the next closest score with a recurve is?


----------



## James Park

A nice 1406 for Pat Coghlan at the Australian Open yesterday. This increases his best score in FITA Star event by 2 points. 343+352+352+259


----------



## VinZ

country count is off. Here complete correct list in alphabetical order:
Australia 2
Belgium 2
Brasil 1
Canada 3
Croatia 1
Denmark 2
El Salvador 2
France 4
Germany 2
Great Britain 6
Hungary 1
Italy 3
Korea 1
New Zealand 1
Norway 1
Russia 2
Slovenia 1
South Africa 2
Sweden 1
Switzerland 1
The Netherlands 3
USA 12

*Total: 54*

And here an other nice list, sorted by country with highest number of 1400+ archers:
USA 12
Great Britain 6
France	4
Canada	3
Italy	3
The Netherlands 3
Australia	2
Belgium	2
Denmark	2
El Salvador	2
Germany	2
Russia	2
South Africa 2
Brasil 1
Croatia	1
Hungary	1
Korea	1
New Zealand 1
Norway	1
Slovenia	1
Sweden	1
Switzerland	1


----------



## Borja1300

Nichola Simpson did 1413 in the master games. It should be WR but nobody told nothing about it and it's strange to me.

It wasn't FITA star or something?


----------



## JovenPadaguan

James Park said:


> A nice 1406 for Pat Coghlan at the Australian Open yesterday. This increases his best score in FITA Star event by 2 points. 343+352+352+359


Updated with the 1406 by Pat Coghlan, nice score :thumbs_up 
Thanks for the input, James.


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 10*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 43*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 6
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, New Zealand, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 29
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 3
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 54*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***




VinZ said:


> country count is off. Here complete correct list in alphabetical order:
> Australia 2
> Belgium 2
> Brasil 1
> Canada 3
> Croatia 1
> Denmark 2
> El Salvador 2
> France 4
> Germany 2
> Great Britain 6
> Hungary 1
> Italy 3
> Korea 1
> New Zealand 1
> Norway 1
> Russia 2
> Slovenia 1
> South Africa 2
> Sweden 1
> Switzerland 1
> The Netherlands 3
> USA 12
> 
> *Total: 54*
> 
> And here an other nice list, sorted by country with highest number of 1400+ archers:
> USA 12
> Great Britain 6
> France	4
> Canada	3
> Italy	3
> The Netherlands 3
> Australia	2
> Belgium	2
> Denmark	2
> El Salvador	2
> Germany	2
> Russia	2
> South Africa 2
> Brasil 1
> Croatia	1
> Hungary	1
> Korea	1
> New Zealand 1
> Norway	1
> Slovenia	1
> Sweden	1
> Switzerland	1


I think it was right in my previous post (#243) :confused3:
Thanks anyway.



Borja1300 said:


> Nichola Simpson did 1413 in the master games. It should be WR but nobody told nothing about it and it's strange to me.
> 
> It wasn't FITA star or something?


FITA has not posted it in their web, yet... GREAT score, BTW.


----------



## lcv

*Nichola Simpson*

Nichola shot 1413 at the World Masters games, but the distances were 60 50 40 30 for her age group. Still great shooting!!!! At least I am pretty sure that is the case.


----------



## Fiddler

Number of 1400 shooters compared to population:

2047009	SLOVENIA
:star:2759721	DENMARK :star:
3081500	EL SALVADOR
4328100	NEW ZEALAND
4435056	CROATIA
4842000	NORWAY
5377264	BELGIUM
5519257	NETHERLANDS
7745900	SWITZERLAND
9316256	SWEDEN
10031208	HUNGARY
10272433	GREAT BRITAIN
10976000	AUSTRALIA
16911000	CANADA
20052405	ITALY
21691161	FRANCE
24660250	SOUTH AFRICA
25653333	USA
41001000	GERMANY
48333000	KOREA
70940500	RUSSIA
192049000	BRASIL


Damn you Dejan


----------



## James Park

Borja1300 said:


> Nichola Simpson did 1413 in the master games. It should be WR but nobody told nothing about it and it's strange to me.
> 
> It wasn't FITA star or something?


It was a 60M FITA round, not 70M.


----------



## Dilligaf

Any more updates to the list


----------



## JovenPadaguan

New update in the FITA web, Shaun Teasdale from New Zealand --> 1405, congrats!


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 10*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420

*Total: 44*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 6
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Belgium, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 29
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 54*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Last weekend, Sam Kyritsoglou from Belgium shot 1400 (338, 356, 355 and 351) at Wiltz, Luxembourg, congrats!!! 



*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 10*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Septimus Cilliers..............1407 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours The Only
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

*Total: 45*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 6
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands, Belgium, : 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 30
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 54*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## straat

I heard 1406 (WR) has been shot this weekend by Mike Schloesser, a Dutch cadet. So FITA70 like the ladies round.


----------



## urabus

Septimus Cilliers ZA
1418 (349, 351, 358, 360)
Claudette Shiers Champs (FITA Star) 10/07/2010
KPAC, Durban, South Africa


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


*Total: 10*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

*Total: 45*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 6
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands, Belgium, : 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 30
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 54*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Borja1300

urabus said:


> Septimus Cilliers ZA
> 1418 (349, 351, 358, 360)
> Claudette Shiers Champs (FITA Star) 10/07/2010
> KPAC, Durban, South Africa


Awesome!!!


----------



## Ooster

Finally got the monkey off my back.
Shot a 1402 in Sacramento this weekend
342, 353, 348 & 359
>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?


Total: 10

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Liam Grimwood................1409 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Chris Oosterlinck..............1402 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

Total: 45

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
Great Britain: 6
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands, Belgium, : 4
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 31
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 57

>>>-------->

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? *** 
__________________
"clean and easy" - way of The Panda


----------



## jnwright

Well done to Sepie Cilliers!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Congrats to Chris and Seppie, very impressive :thumbs_up
And thanks for the updates!


----------



## Bulldog GB

Liam Grimwood new Best score today at Bristol.



Ooster said:


> Finally got the monkey off my back.
> Shot a 1402 in Sacramento this weekend
> 342, 353, 348 & 359
> >>>-------->
> 
> Recurve women
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick
> 
> Total: 1
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> Compound women
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
> Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
> Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
> Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
> Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
> Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
> Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
> Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
> Nicky Hunt.....................1400 Great Britain - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension?
> 
> 
> Total: 10
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> Compound men
> 
> Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
> Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
> Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
> Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
> Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
> Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
> Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
> Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
> Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
> Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
> Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
> Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
> Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
> Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
> Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
> Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
> Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
> Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
> Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
> Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
> Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
> Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
> Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
> Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
> Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
> Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand
> Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
> Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
> Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
> Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
> Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
> Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
> Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
> Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Chris Oosterlinck..............1402 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz
> Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
> Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
> Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
> Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release
> 
> Total: 45
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> By countries
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 6
> France: 4
> Canada, Italy, The Netherlands, Belgium, : 4
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> And using the 7 continents model
> Europe: 31
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 4
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> Total: 57
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> *** I miss someone? ***
> *** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***
> __________________
> "clean and easy" - way of The Panda


----------



## Bulldog GB

British Ladies getting carried away this week.

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain- Hoyt Kateria, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Backtension?


Total: 10

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter solution 3 Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - Mathews Apex TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - Hoyt TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Apex Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Mathews Apex 7 (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Hoyt Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg relase)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Apex 7 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Mathews Apex-7 Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Chris Oosterlinck..............1402 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

Total: 45

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
Great Britain: 7
France: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands, Belgium, : 4
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 32
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 58

>>>-------->

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## jagger77

*1400 fita*

Hola Joven...
El Salvadoreño Jorge Gimenez fue le primer sudamericano en superar los 1400 , creo que su record fue 1404 por el año 2005 , tambien estan los brsaileros Roverbal Do Santos con 1403 y Marcelo Roriz tambien de Brazil con 1401.
De ARgentina el mejor tirador es Pablo Maio ,1385 en el Salvador con tubos Goltip prohunter.
Un abrazo desde ARgentina.Alberto Pozzolo

The Salvadoreño Jorge Gimenez was his first South American exceed 1400, I think his record was 1404 by 2005, are also the brsaileros Roverbal Do Santos Marcelo Roriz 1403 and also from Brazil in 1401
In Argentina the best shotter is Pablo Maio, 1385 in Salvador Goltip prohunter tubes.


----------



## jagger77

*1400 fita*

Dos Santos Hoyt Ultraleite 
Gimenez Hoyt Ultratec en scott relesase
Roriz Hoyt Vantage Elite 

The archers antardida there but if there Tierra del Fuego a few miles from the Antarctic coast


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Bulldog GB said:


> British Ladies getting carried away this week.


Great scores! Specially Dani Brown's, she is not usually in the GB team.



jagger77 said:


> Hola Joven...
> El Salvadoreño Jorge Gimenez fue le primer sudamericano en superar los 1400 , creo que su record fue 1404 por el año 2005 , tambien estan los brsaileros Roverbal Do Santos con 1403 y Marcelo Roriz tambien de Brazil con 1401.
> De ARgentina el mejor tirador es Pablo Maio ,1385 en el Salvador con tubos Goltip prohunter.
> Un abrazo desde ARgentina.Alberto Pozzolo
> 
> The Salvadoreño Jorge Gimenez was his first South American exceed 1400, I think his record was 1404 by 2005, are also the brsaileros Roverbal Do Santos Marcelo Roriz 1403 and also from Brazil in 1401
> In Argentina the best shotter is Pablo Maio, 1385 in Salvador Goltip prohunter tubes.


Gracias por la información Alberto! Thanks for the info!
No idea about the 1401 score shot by Marcelo Roriz, do you have more info? do you know if it was shot in FITA oficial tournament?
I only found a blog talking about it, it was in july 2009 at Vila Olímpica Mario Covas, where Roberval shot 1406, but nothing in the 1400 FITA STAR list in the FITA web. I prefer not to update the list with Marcelo's score and the 1406 shot by Roberval until confirmation. Anyway, great score, parabéns Marcelim!


It's curious the great drought of big scores this year compared with 2009 (not for everybody, of course...).
Here is the list with all the numbers (number of shooters in each category) fixed and updated, and with some changes in stuff used.


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction


*Total: 11*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands _ Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Chris Oosterlinck..............1402 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

*Total: 46*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium: 4
Canada, Italy, The Netherlands: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 32
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 58*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Recent news from Nederlands through Facebook. Congrats for Inge Van Caspel --> 1403 today!


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
*Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt*
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction


*Total: 12*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Luc Verdeyen..................1402 Belgium - Hoyt Thumb trigger release
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Chris Oosterlinck..............1402 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

*Total: 46*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 33
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 59*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## sven

Luc Verdeyen shot a 1403 so he moves up a bit on the list ;-)
He shot it with a contender elite, carter just cuz


----------



## jagger77

*1440*

Joven
Estuve con Marcelo Roriz en Medellin Colombia y habian comentado que habia tirado 1401 pero no estoy seguro si era un torneo oficial.Un abrazo desde ARgentina.Alberto


----------



## JovenPadaguan

sven said:


> Luc Verdeyen shot a 1403 so he moves up a bit on the list ;-)
> He shot it with a contender elite, carter just cuz


So 1 point more for Luc, congrats!


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction


*Total: 12*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
*Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz*
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Chris Oosterlinck..............1402 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

*Total: 46*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 12
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 33
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 59*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Ooster

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction


Total: 12

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cus Protours
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

Total: 46

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 33
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 59

>>>-------->


----------



## Vittorio

On September 4 - 5 in Olgiate Olona (Italy), during two af the 3 Fita stars I have organized, Eugenia Salvi, former Target and Indoor World Champion, has scored 1403 first and 1411 after, so scoring the new World, European and Italian record for Master Women Compound (60/50/40/30m). Previous European record was belonging to Nicola Simpson with 1403, while World record was strangely much lower. 

Considering that Master Class from this year is shooting at Cadet distancies, I think we will see several 1400+ scores from Master Compound Men coming soon.


----------



## bo-w

I will be on this list some day.


----------



## Borja1300

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
*Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Mathews *

Total: 12

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cus Protours
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

Total: 46

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 12
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 33
North America: 16
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 59

>>>-------->


----------



## Aceman

I thought Linda Ochoa was shooting a Hoyt now. She was at the last world cup.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Aceman said:


> I thought Linda Ochoa was shooting a Hoyt now. She was at the last world cup.


Thanks for the update!

I also think Linda is shooting Hoyt now, I think I've read it. Not the only woman that jumped from Mathews to Hoyt, in FITA archery, due to the Mathews hollow in its bow line, I guess.

Congrats for Linda for her 1400 score shot at Campeonato Panamericano, Guadalajara, Mexico. Enhorabuena!


----------



## Borja1300

My mistake 

I forgot to update the country lists!!

So should be a total of 60 1400 people!


----------



## Borja1300

Borja1300 said:


> >>>-------->
> 
> Recurve women
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick
> 
> Total: 1
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> Compound women
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
> Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
> Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
> Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
> Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
> Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
> Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
> Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
> Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
> Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
> Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
> Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Mathews
> 
> Total: 12
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> Compound men
> 
> Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
> Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
> Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
> Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
> Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
> Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
> Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
> Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
> Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
> Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
> Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
> Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
> Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
> Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
> Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
> Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
> Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
> Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
> Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
> Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cus Protours
> Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
> Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
> Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
> *Cody Thompson..............1406 USA*
> Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
> Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
> Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
> Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand
> Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
> Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
> Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
> Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
> Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
> Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz
> Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
> Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
> Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
> Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
> Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release
> 
> Total: 46
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> By countries
> USA: 12
> Great Britain: 7
> France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
> Canada, Italy: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden: 1
> 
> And using the 7 continents model
> Europe: 33
> North America: 16
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 4
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> Total: 59
> 
> >>>-------->


New 1400's archer on Colombia today!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Then, congrats for Cody Thompson, he shot 342+353+351+360 = 1406 at Torneo Ciudad de Medellín, Colombia.

Countries updated.

*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt 

*Total: 13*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

*Total: 47*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 13
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
Canada, Italy: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden, Mexico: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 33
North America: 18
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 61*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## Vittorio

If the list has to keep only those shooting FITA round at Senior distancies, it seems Nichola Simpson has to be cancelled, as she shot the 1403 at the Master women distancies, as far as I understand.
If the list has to take care of 1400+ shooters shooting at Cadet & Master distancies, I think they should be separated from the others.

Something like:


*
Compund Master and Cadet Women*

Eugenia Salvi (MW)...............1411 Italy Hoyt and backtension
Erika Anschutz (CW) .............1409 USA
Nicola Simpson (MW)............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?

*Total: 3*


*Compound Master and Cadet Men* 

Mike Schoeslesser (CM).........1406 Netherland


*Total: 1*


----------



## Borja1300

Vittorio said:


> If the list has to keep only those shooting FITA round at Senior distancies, it seems Nichola Simpson has to be cancelled, as he shot the 1403 at the Master women distancies, as far as I understand.
> If the list has to take care of 1400+ shooters shooting at Cadet & Master distancies, I think they should be separated from the others.
> 
> Something like:
> *
> Compund Master and Cadet Women*
> 
> Eugenia Salvi .(MW)...............1411 Italy Hoyt and backtension
> Nicola Simpson. (MW).............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
> 
> *Total: 2*


The 1403 shoot by Nicola Simpson are done with fita senior distances (70,60,50,30 mts). She shot 1413 with master distances.


----------



## Marcus

Shuan Teasdale used a Bowtech Brigadier and Nanos for his 1400.


----------



## Vittorio

Borja1300 said:


> The 1403 shoot by Nicola Simpson are done with fita senior distances (70,60,50,30 mts). She shot 1413 with master distances.


1403 (done at Master Games, as far as I understand) was listed by EMAU as European Master Women Compound Record (but not listed as World Record) up to September, when Eugenia Salvi has shot 1411 establishing the new European and World Record currently listed on both FITA and Emau web sites. There is no information anywere about a 1413 by Simpson. Were your info is coming from?


----------



## Mithril

Maybe 1400's shot at nonstandard main division distances should get a separate thread?


----------



## Borja1300

Vittorio said:


> 1403 (done at Master Games, as far as I understand) was listed by EMAU as European Master Women Compound Record (but not listed as World Record) up to September, when Eugenia Salvi has shot 1411 establishing the new European and World Record currently listed on both FITA and Emau web sites. There is no information anywere about a 1413 by Simpson. Were your info is coming from?





Vittorio said:


> 1403 (done at Master Games, as far as I understand) was listed by EMAU as European Master Women Compound Record (but not listed as World Record) up to September, when Eugenia Salvi has shot 1411 establishing the new European and World Record currently listed on both FITA and Emau web sites. There is no information anywere about a 1413 by Simpson. Were your info is coming from?


If you check the 1400 list from FITA you'll find that Nichola Simpson done 1403 in 2009. I think that she holded the masters world record with 1403 BUT when they shooted 70,60,50,30 in masters division.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Awards/Performance_Awards/1400Compound.pdf

And if you check the 2009 World Master Games results, you'll find she made 1413 points (in master distances, of course). But I don't know why FITA doesn't keep that score as world record.

http://www.sportingpulse.com/get_file.cgi?id=659039

And if you check a blog from she, as the way she explain how she done 1403, it's clear that she shooted long distances (70,60) and then 50 and 30 mts. If she shooted with the new master distances the long ones had been 60,50 and then 40 and 30.

http://www.clickersarchery.co.uk/blog_view.php?blog_id=25


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Marcus said:


> Shuan Teasdale used a Bowtech Brigadier and Nanos for his 1400.


Thanks for the info Marcus



Mithril said:


> Maybe 1400's shot at nonstandard main division distances should get a separate thread?


Agree with that +1



Borja1300 said:


> If you check the 1400 list from FITA you'll find that Nichola Simpson done 1403 in 2009. I think that she holded the masters world record with 1403 BUT when they shooted 70,60,50,30 in masters division.
> 
> http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Awards/Performance_Awards/1400Compound.pdf
> 
> And if you check the 2009 World Master Games results, you'll find she made 1413 points (in master distances, of course). But I don't know why FITA doesn't keep that score as world record.
> 
> http://www.sportingpulse.com/get_file.cgi?id=659039
> 
> And if you check a blog from she, as the way she explain how she done 1403, it's clear that she shooted long distances (70,60) and then 50 and 30 mts. If she shooted with the new master distances the long ones had been 60,50 and then 40 and 30.
> 
> http://www.clickersarchery.co.uk/blog_view.php?blog_id=25


Good answer Borja, thanks.


----------



## Vittorio

Thanks for the explanation, Borja. Confusion was clearly coming from FITA not listing the 1403 as previous world record, despite having assigned the 1400 star, as well as from Emau listing the 1403 as European Record, but with some master women distancies shot a the same time by the same archer. 
Master games have ben shot before the official introduction of the shorter distancies (April 1, 2010), so they were not valid for World record recognition.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Vittorio said:


> If the list has to keep only those shooting FITA round at Senior distancies, it seems Nichola Simpson has to be cancelled, as she shot the 1403 at the Master women distancies, as far as I understand.
> If the list has to take care of 1400+ shooters shooting at Cadet & Master distancies, I think they should be separated from the others.
> 
> Something like:
> 
> 
> *
> Compund Master and Cadet Women*
> 
> Eugenia Salvi (MW)...............1411 Italy Hoyt and backtension
> Erika Anschutz (CW) .............1409 USA
> Nicola Simpson (MW)............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
> 
> *Total: 3*
> 
> 
> *Compound Master and Cadet Men*
> 
> Mike Schoeslesser (CM).........1406 Netherland
> 
> 
> *Total: 1*


Don't forget the 1st 1400 in cadet men category, only one week before the current 1406 WR.

Nicklas Friese (Denmark) --> 1402


----------



## Vittorio

*Compund Master and Cadet Women*

Eugenia Salvi (MW)...............1411 Italy Hoyt and backtension
Erika Anschutz (CW) .............1409 USA

Total: 2


*Compound Master and Cadet Men* 

Mike Schoeslesser (CM).........1406 Netherland
Nicklas Friese (CM) ..............1402 Denmark

Total: 2


----------



## Borja1300

*Compund Master and Cadet Women*

Eugenia Salvi (MW)...............1411 Italy Hoyt and backtension
Erika Anschutz (CW) .............1409 USA

Total: 2


*Compound Master and Cadet Men* 

Mike Schoeslesser (CM).........1406 Netherland
Nicklas Friese (CM) ..............1402 Denmark
Benny Parenteay (MM).........1401 Canada

Total: 3


----------



## Bulldog GB

First Fita of year in GB today and 2 new 1400 shooters to add to the list. 
Adam Ravenscroft 1408 & James Bigham 1400. White and Grimwood both shot 1407 as well today. All on the Meriden Ground

Adam Ravenscroft 1408, Mathews Monster 7 carter. Pro Tours 
James Bingham Mathews Triumph, merlin trigger and pro tours. 



JovenPadaguan said:


> Then, congrats for Cody Thompson, he shot 342+353+351+360 = 1406 at Torneo Ciudad de Medellín, Colombia.
> 
> Countries updated.
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Recurve women*
> 
> Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick
> 
> *Total: 1*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound women*
> 
> Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
> Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
> Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
> Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
> Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
> Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
> Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
> Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
> Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
> Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
> Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
> Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
> 
> *Total: 13*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *Compound men*
> 
> Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
> Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
> Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
> Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
> Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
> Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
> Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
> Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
> Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
> Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
> Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
> Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
> Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
> Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
> Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
> Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
> Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
> Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
> Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
> Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
> Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
> Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
> Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
> Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
> Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
> Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
> Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
> Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
> Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
> Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand
> Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
> Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
> Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
> Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
> Tim Gillingham..................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
> Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
> Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
> Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
> Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
> Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
> Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
> Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
> Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
> Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
> Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release
> 
> *Total: 47*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *By countries*
> USA: 13
> Great Britain: 7
> France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
> Canada, Italy: 3
> Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, South Africa, New Zealand: 2
> Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden, Mexico: 1
> 
> *And using the 7 continents model*
> Europe: 33
> North America: 18
> South America: 2
> Oceania: 4
> Asia: 2
> Africa: 2
> Antarctica: any archer there?
> 
> *Total: 61*
> 
> *>>>-------->*
> 
> *** I miss someone? ***
> *** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## fanio

Danelle Wentzel shot 1400 flat at Gauteng provincial championships in South Africa in March. So:
Countries updated.

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt 
Danelle Wentzel ...............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt? 

Total: 14

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers...............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle.....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood................1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton...............1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................140 6 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2 Carter Target 3 Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale...............1405 New Zealand 
Reo Wilde.......................14 04 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche.........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham..................14 03 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos.........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................14 02 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1 400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou...............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release

Total: 47

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 13
Great Britain: 7
France, Belgium, The Netherlands: 4
Canada, Italy, South Africa: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Sweden, Mexico: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 33
North America: 18
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Africa: 3
Asia: 2
Antarctica: any archer there? 

Total: 62

>>>-------->


----------



## fanio

anyone else to add, given N hemisphere outdoor season has been going for a month or two now?

Looking at the stats, as far as equipment goes, the "average" 1400 shooter shoots a Hoyt bow (Hoyt 42, Mathews 12, PSE 3) and a Carter release (Carter 34, Scott 6, TruBall 5). If we are going to look at specific models:
The bow is a Hoyt Vantage Elite or Ultra Elite (they each have 5 mentions, as does the Mathews Conquest 4 - BUT there are lots of Hoyts listed without model names - it seems fair to assume that at least some of those will be VEs or UEs). The release is a Carter Just Cuz thumb trigger...


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

Carl Henrik Gidensköld 

90m 340p
70m 355p (Swedish record)
50m 351p
30m 360p (Swedish record)

Total: 1406p (Swedish record)


----------



## straat

Dutch junior Marc Remie shot 1401 last weekend with his Vantage Elite.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Time to update! c:

Special congrats to the last one, Carl, who I met at 2010 F2F, he showed really good shooting skills.

I wonder if the more practice at the new compund round distance (50m) is improving the shooting consistency of compound shooters.


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
Danelle Wentzel .............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt

*Total: 14*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood...............1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Adam Ravenscroft...........1408 Great Britain - Mathews Monster 7, Carter, Protours
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2, Carter Target 3, Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Carl Henrik Gidensköld.....1406 Sweden - Hoyt Contender Elite
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale..............1405 New Zealand - Bowtech Brigadier, Nano Pros
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen.............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Marc Remie....................1401 The Nederlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou..............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release
James Bingham...............1400 Great Britain - Mathews Triumph, Merlin triggered release, Protours

*Total: 51*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 13
Great Britain: 9
The Netherlands: 5
France, Belgium: 4
Canada, Italy, South Africa: 3
Australia, Denmark, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand, Sweden: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Mexico: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 37
North America: 18
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 3
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 66*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## schnefeld

Patrick Laursern DEN 1409, shot with the PSE dominator Carbon Express nano pro.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Great score for a newbie in the 1400 shooters list, congrats for Patrick!


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
Danelle Wentzel .............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt

*Total: 14*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood...............1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Patrick Laursen...............1409 Denmark - PSE Dominator, thumb trigger release, Nano Pros
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Adam Ravenscroft...........1408 Great Britain - Mathews Monster 7, Carter, Protours
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2, Carter Target 3, Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Carl Henrik Gidensköld.....1406 Sweden - Hoyt Contender Elite
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale..............1405 New Zealand - Bowtech Brigadier, Nano Pros
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
Fred van Zutphen.............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Marc Remie....................1401 The Nederlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou..............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release
James Bingham...............1400 Great Britain - Mathews Triumph, Merlin triggered release, Protours

*Total: 52*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 13
Great Britain: 9
The Netherlands: 5
France, Belgium: 4
Canada, Italy, South Africa, Denmark: 3
Australia, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand, Sweden: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Mexico: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 38
North America: 18
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 3
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 67*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


----------



## x-hunta

I just looked at the archery canada website and found this

Camille Bouffard-Demers 59100 Senior Femme Poulies 347 354 340 359 1400 106 48

Looking at the website it looks to be registered with FITA, so it looks like its the first Canadian woman on the list!
I think she is shooting a Hoyt with an index trigger release and easton arrows but I could be wrong.


----------



## fanio

Also, I think Jesse Broadwater equalled the WR with 1419 last week.


----------



## x-hunta

fanio said:


> Also, I think Jesse Broadwater equalled the WR with 1419 last week.


That was 4x50m not FITA star


----------



## Bulldog GB

New best for James Bingham at Meriden yesterday in GB.


*>>>-------->*

*Recurve women*

Sung Hyun Park.............*1405* Korea - Samick

*Total: 1*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound women*

Jammie Van Natta...........*1412* USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
Danelle Wentzel .............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt

*Total: 14*

*>>>-------->*

*Compound men*

Peter Elzinga...................*1419* The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood...............1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Patrick Laursen...............1409 Denmark - PSE Dominator, thumb trigger release, Nano Pros
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Adam Ravenscroft...........1408 Great Britain - Mathews Monster 7, Carter, Protours
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................1406 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2, Carter Target 3, Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Carl Henrik Gidensköld.....1406 Sweden - Hoyt Contender Elite
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale..............1405 New Zealand - Bowtech Brigadier, Nano Pros
Reo Wilde.......................1404 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
James Bingham...............1404 Great Britain - Mathews Triumph, Merlin triggered release, Protours
Fred van Zutphen.............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................1402 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Marc Remie....................1401 The Nederlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou..............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release


*Total: 52*

*>>>-------->*

*By countries*
USA: 13
Great Britain: 9
The Netherlands: 5
France, Belgium: 4
Canada, Italy, South Africa, Denmark: 3
Australia, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand, Sweden: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Mexico: 1

*And using the 7 continents model*
Europe: 38
North America: 18
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 3
Antarctica: any archer there? 

*Total: 67*

*>>>-------->*

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***[/QUOTE]


----------



## XCalibre

I updated the list to include Camille Bouffard-Demers of Canada

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
Danelle Wentzel .............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt
Camille Bouffard-Demers ...1400 Canada - Hoyt

Total: 15

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood...............1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Patrick Laursen...............1409 Denmark - PSE Dominator, thumb trigger release, Nano Pros
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Adam Ravenscroft...........1408 Great Britain - Mathews Monster 7, Carter, Protours
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................140 6 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2, Carter Target 3, Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Carl Henrik Gidensköld.....1406 Sweden - Hoyt Contender Elite
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale..............1405 New Zealand - Bowtech Brigadier, Nano Pros
Reo Wilde.......................14 04 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
James Bingham...............1404 Great Britain - Mathews Triumph, Merlin triggered release, Protours
Fred van Zutphen.............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................14 02 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Marc Remie....................1401 The Nederlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1 400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou..............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release


Total: 52

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 13
Great Britain: 9
The Netherlands: 5
France, Belgium, Canada: 4
Italy, South Africa, Denmark: 3
Australia, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand, Sweden: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Mexico: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 38
North America: 19
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 3
Antarctica: any archer there?

Total: 68

>>>-------->

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vittorio

Posted today by Andre Gegg (Germany, journalist of Bogensport magazine) on Facebook:



> Kristina Berger shoot with the Compound 1406 points. 353/351/347/355. Kristina start only for 6 month ago with archery. Great!!!


----------



## DEAD 10

with those kind of score im preaty sure that was a 50 meter round


----------



## FlyingDutchmen

26-06-2011: Sander Dolderman, Netherlands, 1403, Hoyt Vantage Elite+


----------



## x-hunta

Kevin Tataryns best is 1414 not 1411, its a Canadian record.


----------



## wintgu

I can affirm a 1406 for Kristina Berger. She shot this amazing compound women score at a FITA star tournament in Ebersberg/Germany (near munich) on 26th June 2011. Her bow is an Elite XLR. I shot next to her and could not believe how still she can hold her arm. I guess we will see more from her. 

wintgu


----------



## FiFi

x-hunta said:


> Kevin Tataryns best is 1414 not 1411, its a Canadian record.


the list is for Fita star shoots only, Kevins 1414 was not registered so only a FCA record


----------



## x-hunta

FiFi said:


> the list is for Fita star shoots only, Kevins 1414 was not registered so only a FCA record


Thanks for clearing that up Fifi! I was confused when I looked at the records, lol


----------



## kwruppi

DEAD 10 said:


> with those kind of score im preaty sure that was a 50 meter round


No, it was really a international fita round you can find the results here.


----------



## Exarcher GB

Adam Ravanscroft (GB) joined Liam Grimwood and Dave Cousins on 1413 at Cleve Archers FITA Star Bristol, England today 24th July 2011


----------



## Bulldog GB

At Archery GB National Series stage 4 we had a few amazing scores, Ravencroft 1413 and Adam Shaw 1401.

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
Danelle Wentzel .............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt
Camille Bouffard-Demers ...1400 Canada - Hoyt

Total: 15

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood...............1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
*Adam Ravenscroft...........1413 Great Britain - Mathews Monster 7, Merlin Trigger , Nano Pro*
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Patrick Laursen...............1409 Denmark - PSE Dominator, thumb trigger release, Nano Pros
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................140 6 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2, Carter Target 3, Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Carl Henrik Gidensköld.....1406 Sweden - Hoyt Contender Elite
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale..............1405 New Zealand - Bowtech Brigadier, Nano Pros
Reo Wilde.......................14 04 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
James Bingham...............1404 Great Britain - Mathews Triumph, Merlin triggered release, Protours
Fred van Zutphen.............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Sander Dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, Hoyt Vantage Elite+
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................14 02 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Marc Remie....................1401 The Nederlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite
*Adam Shaw.....................1401 Great Britian Hoyt Ulta Tec Trigger Pro Tours*
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1 400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou..............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release


Total: 52

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 13
Great Britain: 10
The Netherlands: 6
France, Belgium, Canada: 4
Italy, South Africa, Denmark: 3
Australia, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand, Sweden: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Mexico: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 40
North America: 19
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 3
Antarctica: any archer there?

Total: 70

>>>-------->

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## simms

Should read 54 Gents I think.

At Archery GB National Series stage 4 we had a few amazing scores, Ravencroft 1413 and Adam Shaw 1401.

>>>-------->

Recurve women

Sung Hyun Park.............1405 Korea - Samick

Total: 1

>>>-------->

Compound women

Jammie Van Natta...........1412 USA - Hoyt Ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam Carter Atension (old Stan before)
Gladys Willems................1411 Belgium - Hoyt Carter Atension Backtension
Nicky Hunt.....................1410 Great Britain - Hoyt Contender elite Carter thumb trigger
Erika Anschutz................1408 USA - Hoyt Carter Only Backtension
Ivana Buden...................1406 Croatia - Mathews Triumph TruBall Ultra Backtension
Dani Brown.....................1406 Great Britain - Hoyt Katera, Carter
Amandine Bouillot............1404 France - Hoyt Carter Insatiable Backtension?
Nicola Simpson...............1403 Great Britain - Hoyt Ultra Elite Carter thumb trigger Pro tour Backtension?
Inge Van Caspel..............1403 The Netherlands - Hoyt
Sofia Goncharova............1402 Russia - Hoyt Wrist Release
Mary Hamm....................1401 USA - Hoyt Carter Target 3 Backtension
Albina Loginova...............1401 Russia - Bowtech Carter Chocolate Addiction
Linda Ochoa....................1400 Mexico - Hoyt
Danelle Wentzel .............1400 South Africa - probably Hoyt
Camille Bouffard-Demers ...1400 Canada - Hoyt

Total: 15

>>>-------->

Compound men

Peter Elzinga...................1419 The Netherlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite/Spiral-x Carter Scott Ibex BT / Longhorn III Backtension
Septimus Cilliers..............1418 South Africa - Hoyt VE Protours Carter Whisper
Dominique Genet..............1415 France - Hoyt (1st 1400 w/ Mathews Apex-7) Carter thumb trigger
Chris White.....................1415 Great Britain - Mathews Monster Carter Just Cuz X10's Backtension
Roger Hoyle....................1414 USA - Martin Scepter II Carter thumb trigger (?) Backtension?
Dave Cousins..................1413 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger Backtension (I think not always)
Liam Grimwood...............1413 Great Britain - Mathews conquest 4 Just B Cuz Pro Tours Backtension
Adam Ravenscroft...........1413 Great Britain - Mathews Monster 7, Merlin Trigger , Nano Pro
Dietmar Trillus.................1412 Canada - PSE Moneymaker TruBall Shot-N-Sweet NanoPro
Morten Boe....................1412 Norway - PSE Moneymaker/Bowmadness XL TruBall thumb trigger (now Carter?) Backtension
Duncan Busby.................1412 Great Britain - Mathews Apex 7 Carter Just Cuz NanoPro
Martin Damsbo................1411 Denmark - Mathews Triumph Carter Just Cuz Backtension
Kevin Tataryn.................1411 Canada - Hoyt VantageElite C2 Carter Just B Cuz Protour 420s Backtension?
Clint Freeman.................1410 Australia - Hoyt Carbon Matrix (1st 1400 w/ Hoyt Striker) Carter Atension Backtension
Rob Polman....................1410 The Netherlands - Hoyt UltraElite XT2000 C2cams Carter Target 3 Backtension
Jesse Broadwater............1409 USA - Hoyt Scott Blackhole (Stan Micro III Deuce before) Backtension
Patrick Laursen...............1409 Denmark - PSE Dominator, thumb trigger release, Nano Pros
Chance Beaubouef...........1408 USA - PSE Moneymaker Scott Longhorn IV Backtension
Dejan Sitar.....................1407 Slovenia - Hoyt (Also 1400 w/ Mathews LX) Wrist release
Patrizio Hofer..................1407 Switzerland - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Sebastien Brasseur..........1407 France - Hoyt Arc-Systeme wrist release
Jorge Jimenez.................1407 El Salvador - Hoyt Wrist release
Braden Gellenthien...........1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Scott Longhorn III Backtension
Rodger Willett Jr..............1407 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Stan SX2 Backtension?
Chris Oosterlinck..............1407 Belgium - Mathews Triumph Carter Just B Cuz Protours
Stephen Clifton................1406 New Zealand - Hoyt Vantage Elite w/Spirals, Carter Target 4+ 420 protours
Sergio Pagni...................1406 Italy - Hoyt Cascade (Spot Hogg release)
Pat Coghlan....................140 6 Australia - Hoyt UltraElite C2, Carter Target 3, Protour 380
Cody Thompson..............1406 USA - Mathews Conquest 4 Truball HT (?) Backtension
Carl Henrik Gidensköld.....1406 Sweden - Hoyt Contender Elite
Nico Benade...................1405 South Africa - Mathews Conquest 4 Protours Carter wrist release
Andy Rikunenko...............1405 Great Britain - Hoyt Wrist release
Paul Titscher ..................1405 Germany - Hoyt BT release Backtension
Shaun Teasdale..............1405 New Zealand - Bowtech Brigadier, Nano Pros
Reo Wilde.......................14 04 USA - Hoyt Scott Mini Longhorn Pro Advantage Backtension
Morgan Lundin.................1404 Sweden - Mathews Apex-7 - Conquest 4 Carter Solution 3 Backtension
Pierre Julien Deloche........1404 France - Hoyt Scott Longhorn Pro Backtension
James Bingham...............1404 Great Britain - Mathews Triumph, Merlin triggered release, Protours
Fred van Zutphen.............1404 The Netherlands - Hoyt VantageElite C2 cams Carter Just Cuz
Tim Gillingham................1403 USA - Mathews Carter Hammer
Roberval Dos Santos........1403 Brasil - Hoyt TruBall HT (2008), homemade BT release (2007) Backtension
Luc Verdeyen..................1403 Belgium - Hoyt CE Carter Just Cuz[/B]
Sander Dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, Hoyt Vantage Elite+
Erik P. Nielsen.................1402 Denmark - Hoyt (Mathews MQ1 when he shot 1402) TruBall HT (2008) Backtension
Tibor Ondrik....................1402 Hungary - Hoyt? Wrist release
Antonio Tosco.................1402 Italy - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Ben Cleland.....................14 02 USA - Hoyt Carter thumb trigger
Stefano Mazzi.................1401 Italy - Hoyt Wrist release
Marc Remie....................1401 The Nederlands - Hoyt Vantage Elite
Adam Shaw.....................1401 Great Britian Hoyt Ulta Tec Trigger Pro Tours
Renato Lara....................1400 El Salvador - Hoyt Carter Target 3
Robert Abstreiter.............1400 Germany
Ed Wilson.......................1 400 Canada - Hoyt UltraElite Xt3000 Carter Insatiable3/Hammer-Protour420
Sam Kyritsoglou..............1400 Belgium - Hoyt Carter thumb release


Total: 54

>>>-------->

By countries
USA: 13
Great Britain: 10
The Netherlands: 6
France, Belgium, Canada: 4
Italy, South Africa, Denmark: 3
Australia, Russia, El Salvador, Germany, New Zealand, Sweden: 2
Norway, Slovenia, Switzerland, Brazil, Hungary, Korea, Croatia, Mexico: 1

And using the 7 continents model
Europe: 40
North America: 19
South America: 2
Oceania: 4
Asia: 2
Africa: 3
Antarctica: any archer there?

Total: 70

>>>-------->

*** I miss someone? ***
*** Someone in the list has a better 1400? ***[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## FITA4fun

simms said:


> new best for adam ravenscroft last weekend.
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> recurve women
> 
> sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick
> 
> total: 1
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> compound women
> 
> jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
> gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
> nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
> erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
> ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
> dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
> amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
> Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
> Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
> sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
> mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
> albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
> linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
> danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
> camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt
> 
> total: 15
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> compound men
> 
> peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
> septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
> dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
> chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
> roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
> adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
> dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
> liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
> dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
> morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
> duncan busby.................1412 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
> martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
> kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
> Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
> rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
> jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
> patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
> chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
> dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
> patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
> sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
> jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
> braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
> rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
> Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
> stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
> sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
> pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
> cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
> carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
> nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
> andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
> paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
> shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
> reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
> morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
> pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
> james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
> fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
> tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
> roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
> luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
> sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
> erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
> tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
> antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
> ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
> stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
> marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
> adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ulta tec trigger pro tours
> renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
> robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
> ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
> sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release
> 
> 
> total: 54
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> by countries
> usa: 13
> great britain: 10
> the netherlands: 6
> france, belgium, canada: 4
> italy, south africa, denmark: 3
> australia, russia, el salvador, germany, new zealand, sweden: 2
> norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1
> 
> and using the 7 continents model
> europe: 40
> north america: 19
> south america: 2
> oceania: 4
> asia: 2
> africa: 3
> antarctica: Any archer there?
> 
> Total: 70
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> *** i miss someone? ***
> *** someone in the list has a better 1400? ***


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## x-hunta

The world champ entered the list last weekend at Ontario Target Champs, 340 351 351 359. Shot with him both days, he hit a 705 on the 50m on the second day.

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 15

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
duncan busby.................1412 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ulta tec trigger pro tours
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 55

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 13
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 6
canada:5
france, belgium, : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, germany, new zealand, sweden: 2
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 40
north america: 20
south america: 2
oceania: 4
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 71

>>>-------->


----------



## FITA4fun

Minor amendment.

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 15

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
duncan busby.................1412 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 55

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 13
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 6
canada:5
france, belgium, : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, germany, new zealand, sweden: 2
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 40
north america: 20
south america: 2
oceania: 4
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 71

>>>-------->[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shirt

New score for Duncan Busby today - 1417 (347/358/353/359)

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 15

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
*duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro*
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 55

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 13
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 6
canada:5
france, belgium, : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, germany, new zealand, sweden: 2
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 40
north america: 20
south america: 2
oceania: 4
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 71

>>>-------->


----------



## Ronin Conan

Mike Brosnan shot a 1401 a month or so back (340, 354, 347, 360) at an Aussie fita star event.

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 15

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 55

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 13
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 6
canada:5
france, belgium, : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, germany, new zealand, sweden: 3
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 40
north america: 20
south america: 2
oceania: 5
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 71


----------



## fanio

New World Record for Women's compound: Kristina Berger of Germany, 1418 (352+356+352+358). Also means that she should really have shot a 1420.

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger................1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 15

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 55

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 13
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 6
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden: 3
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 41
north america: 20
south america: 2
oceania: 5
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 72


----------



## Xander

You can add another dutchman (the netherlands);

Mike Schloesser 1403 this weekend, I guess with a Hoyt procomp (xl?), easton protours


----------



## robin smith

What No men's recurve?


----------



## Beastmaster

New Junior World Record. Mike Schloeser shot a 1414 and a 350 at 90m for two Compound Junior WR's.

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger................1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 15

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
mike schloeser.................1414 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite plus x10's
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 56

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 13
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 7
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden: 3
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 42
north america: 20
south america: 2
oceania: 5
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 73


----------



## chrstphr

robin smith said:


> What No men's recurve?


joking right?



Chris


----------



## aggiearcher09

Erika Jones................1412 USA - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
348,355,350,359
Shot today at National Target Championships today 7/12/13


----------



## Beastmaster

Okay...here's the updated list...and I'm proud to have been one of the judging crew at this tournament where Erika set this score!

-Steve

-------------------------------
>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger................1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers ...1400 canada - hoyt

total: 16

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet..............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
mike schloeser.................1414 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite plus x10's
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood...............1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn.................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen...............1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale..............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde.......................14 04 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
tim gillingham................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brasil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
sander dolderman,............. Netherlands, 1403, hoyt vantage elite+
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Christopher Perkins............1401 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
marc remie....................1401 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 56

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 10
the netherlands: 7
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany : 4
italy, south africa, denmark: 3
australia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden: 3
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 42
north america: 21
south america: 2
oceania: 5
asia: 2
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 74


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Great to see this thread frequently updated :teeth:
Some new updates added.


>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers..1400 canada - hoyt

total: 18

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
mike schloeser.................1414 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite plus x10's
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube..................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham.................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen...................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 59

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 11
the netherlands: 8
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany : 4
italy, south africa, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden: 2
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 44
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 3
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 78


----------



## fanio

Great to see this thread frequently updated 
Some new updates added.


>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers..1400 canada - hoyt

total: 18

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
mike schloeser.................1414 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite plus x10's
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
*Gabriel Badenhorst .......1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?* 
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1 404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube..................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham.................140 3 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen...................140 3 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 59

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 11
the netherlands: 8
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden: 2
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 44
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 78


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Not a new one, but to tie the World Record, beating also the junior WR, deserves to be mentioned :thumbs_up


>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers..1400 canada - hoyt

total: 18

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga...................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
*mike schloesser.................1419 the netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension*
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby.................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white.....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft...........1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman.................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez.................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr..............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson..............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.....1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .......1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1 404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube..................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham.................140 3 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen...................140 3 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz[/b]
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland.....................14 02 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou..............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 60

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 11
the netherlands: 8
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden: 2
norway, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 44
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 79


----------



## skullerud

One missing.
NJAAL Aamaas, Norway. men compound, 1413p.
June 7 2014

He also shot 1406 a few weeks earlier, and is as far as I know only the second archer in the world to shoot more than 1400 with a compound bow, and 1300 with a recurve (Brady Ellison was the first).
He's also shot 715p on the 720 round this year.


----------



## gif

skullerud said:


> as far as I know only the second archer in the world to shoot more than 1400 with a compound bow, and 1300 with a recurve (Brady Ellison was the first).


wrong on both.


----------



## Xander

gif said:


> wrong on both.


Indeed worng on both, the only archer where I'm sure if in this list is Fred van Zutphen, who formely shot recurve (best bronze medal at the 1996? world indoor (birmingham) and 15th at the Sydney olympics). He shot numerous 1300's whit his recurve, before going to compound..


----------



## skullerud

Ok.
I got my information from the official website of the Norwegian archery federation, and thought they had checked it before publishing...


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo

Niel Bridgwater (UK) also shot 1300+ with recurve and now 1400+ with compound.


----------



## zal

Pretty sure Clint Freeman is the first one.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

So, another update. Aforementioned Njaal Aamaas, and Ruben Bleyendaal, seems that he shot 1403 past month. Congrats to both! :thumbs_up

By the way, wish me luck fellow AT'ers, I'm shooting 1400+ in practice! And there are two opportunities around here to try to get the purple WA Star in a month. If not, I will try again next year! :flame:


>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers..1400 canada - hoyt

total: 18

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 the netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
*Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension*
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham.................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
*Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 The Netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension*
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 62

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 11
the netherlands: 9
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 46
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 81


----------



## Beastmaster

And another update. Naomi Jones hit a dead on 1400 and Andrea Gales with a 1404. Results came in about 40 minutes ago. Updated list below.
>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
*Andrea Gales................1404 - Great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights*
Nicola simpson...............1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers..1400 canada - hoyt
*Naomi Jones ..............1400 Great Britain - PSE*
total: 20

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 the netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................141 0 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................140 6 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1 404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham...............1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham.................140 3 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 The Netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................140 2 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1 400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 62

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 9
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 48
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 81


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Just found a new one here
http://www.handboogsport.nl/userfiles/uitslagen/2014/08/fita_schijndel_2014.pdf
Congrats to Chris Goossens for his 1402 (335 + 352 + 357! + 358)

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Andrea Gales..................1404 - Great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
aomi Jones....................1400 Great Britain - PSE
total: 20

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 the netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 The Netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
*Chris Goossens...............1402 Netherlands*
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 63

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 10
canada:5
france, belgium, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 49
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 82


----------



## JovenPadaguan

In fact, Chris Goossens is from Belgium, and the score was shot in Netherlands... Now it's OK

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Andrea Gales..................1404 - Great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
aomi Jones....................1400 Great Britain - PSE
total: 20

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 the netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 The Netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
*Chris Goossens...............1402 Belgium*
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 63

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 9
canada, belgium:5
france, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 49
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 82


----------



## wfocharlie

I was wondering what the highest male recurve score to date is and who shot it. I tried a google search but I'm have trouble finding it.


----------



## x-hunta

wfocharlie said:


> I was wondering what the highest male recurve score to date is and who shot it. I tried a google search but I'm have trouble finding it.


The world record is 1387 and is held by Oh Jin Hyek


----------



## wfocharlie

Thanks x. Doesn't surprise me that is was Oh.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Here you can check all the world records
http://www.worldarchery.org/RESULTS/Records/World-Olympic


----------



## DarkMuppet

x-hunta said:


> The world record is 1387 and is held by Oh Jin Hyek


Oh Jin Hyek used to have it at 1386, Kim Woojin holds it at 1387.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Just found that Michael Cauwe from Belgium has just received his 1400 purple star after shooting 1408 some months ago, congrats!

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 Germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 the netherlands - 
Andrea Gales..................1404 - Great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 the netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
aomi Jones....................1400 Great Britain - PSE
total: 20

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 the netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 the netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
*michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension*
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 Canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 the netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 Germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 the nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 Netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 The Netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Chris Goossens...............1402 Belgium
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 Australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 64

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 9
belgium: 6
canada:5
france, Germany, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 50
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 85


----------



## JovenPadaguan

And recurve men is closer, Kim Woojin has recently shot 1391/1440, with another World record at 70 m (352/360).


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Just celebrating the 50.000+ views of this thread, wow!

:clap2: :flame: :rock-on:

I hope to be in the list one day... :RockOn:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Happy New Year! From past september, a new 1400 german shooter is in the list, congrats!
http://www.ndsb-sh.de/aktuelles/new...n-hamdorf-zeigt-herausragende-leistungen.html

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 netherlands - 
Andrea Gales..................1404 great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
aomi Jones....................1400 great Britain - PSE
total: 20

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
*Sebastian Hamdorf............1403 germany - hoyt*
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Chris Goossens...............1402 belgium
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release


total: 65

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 9
belgium: 6
canada, germany: 5
france, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 51
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 86


----------



## Beastmaster

I'm doing this via my iPad, so I'll edit the actual list when I get a chance, but we have a new one to add.

Maja Marcen (formerly from Slovenia, now shooting for the country of Columbia) did a 1401 yesterday. Hoyt Podium X, Easton arrows, Carter releases.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

That's great! I met Maja in a World Cup event some years ago, she's a really good shooter with a very particular style.
Can you confirm in which competition, and if it was valid for FITA Stars? I don't find any official outdoor competition in the WA calendar for the past weekend, except in New Zealand, Australia and South Africa.

I have no doubt about the score, however, I don't know if it was official or not.




Beastmaster said:


> I'm doing this via my iPad, so I'll edit the actual list when I get a chance, but we have a new one to add.
> 
> Maja Marcen (formerly from Slovenia, now shooting for the country of Columbia) did a 1401 yesterday. Hoyt Podium X, Easton arrows, Carter releases.


----------



## Beastmaster

She posted it on Facebook. I can text her to see if it was a Star FITA or not.


----------



## Borja1300

Finally, we got the first 1400 archer in Spain in a Fita Star Event!!

Victor Canalejas Tejero, who is in fact "jovenpadaguan" the creator of this post, broke the line today with 341-353-350-357 making a total of 1401 points!!

Congratulations!!



JovenPadaguan said:


> >>>-------->
> 
> recurve women
> 
> sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick
> 
> total: 1
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> compound women
> 
> Kristina Berger...............1418 germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
> jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
> Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
> gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
> nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
> erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
> ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
> dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
> amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
> Irina Markovic.................1404 netherlands -
> Andrea Gales..................1404 great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
> Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
> Inge van caspel..............1403 netherlands - hoyt
> sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
> mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
> albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
> linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
> danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
> camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
> aomi Jones....................1400 great Britain - PSE
> total: 20
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> compound men
> 
> peter elzinga..................1419 netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
> mike schloesser..............1419 netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
> septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
> duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
> dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
> chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
> roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
> adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
> dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
> liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
> Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
> dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
> morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
> martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
> kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
> Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
> rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
> jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
> patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
> chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
> michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension
> dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
> patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
> sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
> jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
> braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
> rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
> Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
> Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain -
> Christopher Perkins..........1407 canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
> stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
> sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
> pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
> cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
> carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
> Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
> nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
> andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
> paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
> shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
> reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
> morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
> pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
> james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
> fred van zutphen.............1404 netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
> Marcus Laube.................1404 germany -
> marc remie.....................1404 nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
> Sander Dolderman...........1404 netherlands - hoyt backtension
> tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
> roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
> luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
> Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
> Sebastian Hamdorf............1403 germany - hoyt
> erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
> tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
> antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
> ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
> Chris Goossens...............1402 belgium
> *Victor Canalejas..............1401 Spain- Elite - Stan release*
> stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
> adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
> Mike Brosnan..................1401 australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
> renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
> robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
> ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
> sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release
> 
> 
> total: 65
> 
> >>>-------->
> 
> by countries
> usa: 14
> great britain: 13
> the netherlands: 9
> belgium: 6
> canada, germany: 5
> france, south africa : 4
> italy, denmark, australia: 3
> russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
> spain, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, croatia, mexico: 1
> 
> and using the 7 continents model
> europe: 52
> north america: 22
> south america: 1
> oceania: 5
> asia: 3
> africa: 4
> antarctica: Any archer there?
> 
> Total: 87


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Thanks for the early update Borja!
It's a dream come true, I have finally conquered the 1400 FITA Star!!!!!! National spanish record, too :rock:

What a weekend, what a competition! I have shot 1401 at the first edition of the Trofeo Villa de Madrid organized by Club Arcomadrid, Club Arcus and Club Dhyana, in Madrid, resulting in an amazing competition. I also won the matchplay, I was able to shoot very relaxed after tons of nerves during the round 1440, but finally... FINALLY!!!!! I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flame:











Borja1300 said:


> Finally, we got the first 1400 archer in Spain in a Fita Star Event!!
> 
> Victor Canalejas Tejero, who is in fact "jovenpadaguan" the creator of this post, broke the line today with 341-353-350-357 making a total of 1401 points!!
> 
> Congratulations!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Time to update the list with the new additions from WA website!!!

PS: did I say that I shot 1401 ten days ago in official competition??? :tongue:



>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
*maja orlic.......................1408 croatia - mathews*
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 netherlands - mathews
Andrea Gales..................1404 great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
naomi Jones....................1400 great Britain - PSE
total: 21

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension
*reginald kools..................1408 belgium - Hoyt*
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
Sebastian Hamdorf............1403 germany - hoyt
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Chris Goossens...............1402 belgium - PSE
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
Víctor Canalejas..............1401 spain - Elite E35 - Mybo stabilization, Stan BlackJack, backtension <---Hey! That's me!!! :banana:
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release
*mark braekman................1400 netherlands - *


total: 68

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 10
belgium: 7
canada, germany: 5
france, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
croatia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
spain, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 55
north america: 22
south america: 1
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 90


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Finally... :flame:


----------



## archeryal

They didn't change it to World Archery? Still, they don't make these by the dozens, do they? Pretty nice.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

New addition to the list, first 1400 FITA Star for Colombia according to my information. Daniel Muñoz shot 1400 three days ago, congrats!!!

I also think that some korean compound shooters have shot 1400+ current year, but not sure about it or names, any information??


>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
maja orlic.......................1408 croatia - mathews
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 netherlands - mathews
Andrea Gales..................1404 great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
naomi Jones....................1400 great Britain - PSE
total: 21

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension
reginald kools..................1408 belgium - Hoyt
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
Ruben Bleyendaal.............1403 netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
Sebastian Hamdorf............1403 germany - hoyt
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
Chris Goossens...............1402 belgium - PSE
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britian hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
Mike Brosnan..................1401 australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
Víctor Canalejas..............1401 spain - Elite E35 - Mybo stabilization, Stan BlackJack, backtension <---Hey! That's me!!! :banana:
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release
mark braekman................1400 netherlands - 
*daniel muñoz...................1400 colombia - PSE, backtension *


total: 69

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 13
the netherlands: 10
belgium: 7
canada, germany: 5
france, south africa : 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
croatia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
colombia, spain, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 55
north america: 22
south america: 2
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 4
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 91


----------



## teebat

Wow, that score for Sung Hyun Park 1405 with a recurve!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

According to WA data, 2015 gave us some more 1400 FITA Star shooters!

http://documents.worldarchery.org/federation/award_schemes/performance_awards/1400compound.pdf


>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

Kristina Berger...............1418 germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
Erika Jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
maja orlic.......................1408 croatia - mathews
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
Irina Markovic.................1404 netherlands - mathews
Andrea Gales..................1404 great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
Nicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
Inge van caspel..............1403 netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
*jeanine van kradenburg...1402 south africa*
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
naomi Jones....................1400 great Britain - PSE
total: 22

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension
reginald kools..................1408 belgium - Hoyt
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
*henrik hornung................1405 germany*
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
Marcus Laube.................1404 germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
Sander Dolderman...........1404 netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
ruben bleyendaal.............1403 netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
sebastian hamdorf............1403 germany - hoyt
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
chris goossens...............1402 belgium - PSE
*matt arnold...................1402 great britain*
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britain hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
mike brosnan..................1401 australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
víctor canalejas..............1401 spain - Elite E35 - Mybo stabilization, Stan BlackJack, backtension <---Hey! That's me!!! :banana:
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release
mark braekman................1400 netherlands - 
daniel muñoz...................1400 colombia - PSE, backtension


total: 71

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 14
the netherlands: 10
belgium: 7
germany: 6
canada, south africa: 5
france: 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
croatia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway: 2
colombia, spain, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 57
north america: 22
south america: 2
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 5
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 94


----------



## DarkMuppet

Considering Sarah Lopez recently got the world record of 1424 shouldn't she be on the list ? 

http://worldarchery.org/news/132649/colombias-lopez-shoots-highest-1440-round-history


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Sure! I thought I had already add her monster world record! :thumbs_up
This list is now really close to the 100th 1400!

>>>-------->

recurve women

sung hyun park.............1405 korea - samick

total: 1

>>>-------->

compound women

*Sara López...................1424 colombia - Hoyt, Easton arrows, Carter thumb trigger, backtension*
kristina berger...............1418 germany - Hoyt Pro Comp, GTX cam, Easton arrows, TRU Ball thumb release
jammie van natta...........1412 usa - hoyt ultraelite xt3500 c2 cam carter atension (old stan before)
erika jones....................1412 usa - Hoyt Pro Comp, Easton arrows, Carter Only
gladys willems................1411 belgium - hoyt carter atension backtension
nicky hunt.....................1410 great britain - hoyt contender elite carter thumb trigger
erika anschutz................1408 usa - hoyt carter only backtension
maja orlic.......................1408 croatia - mathews
ivana buden...................1406 croatia - mathews triumph truball ultra backtension
dani brown.....................1406 great britain - hoyt katera, carter
amandine bouillot............1404 france - hoyt carter insatiable backtension?
irina markovic.................1404 netherlands - mathews
andrea gales..................1404 great Britain - Hoyt Pro Comp Elite Carter release Axcel Sights
aicola simpson................1403 great britain - hoyt ultra elite carter thumb trigger pro tour backtension?
inge van caspel..............1403 netherlands - hoyt
sofia goncharova............1402 russia - hoyt wrist release
*jeanine van kradenburg...1402 south africa*
mary hamm....................1401 usa - hoyt carter target 3 backtension
albina loginova...............1401 russia - bowtech carter chocolate addiction
linda ochoa....................1400 mexico - hoyt
danelle wentzel .............1400 south africa - probably hoyt
camille bouffard-demers...1400 canada - hoyt
naomi Jones....................1400 great Britain - PSE
total: 23

>>>-------->

compound men

peter elzinga..................1419 netherlands - hoyt vantage elite/spiral-x carter scott ibex bt / longhorn iii backtension
mike schloesser..............1419 netherlands - hoyt Carter Target 4 backtension[
septimus cilliers..............1418 south africa - hoyt ve protours carter whisper
duncan busby................1417 great britain - mathews apex 7 carter just cuz nanopro
dominique genet.............1415 france - hoyt (1st 1400 w/ mathews apex-7) carter thumb trigger
chris white....................1415 great britain - mathews monster carter just cuz x10's backtension
roger hoyle....................1414 usa - martin scepter ii carter thumb trigger (?) backtension?
adam ravenscroft............1414 great britain - mathews monster 7, merlin trigger , nano pro
dave cousins..................1413 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger backtension (i think not always)
liam grimwood.................1413 great britain - mathews conquest 4 just b cuz pro tours backtension
Njaal Aamaas.................1413 Norway - Mathews, backtension
dietmar trillus.................1412 canada - pse moneymaker truball shot-n-sweet nanopro
morten boe....................1412 norway - pse moneymaker/bowmadness xl truball thumb trigger (now carter?) backtension
martin damsbo................1411 denmark - mathews triumph carter just cuz backtension
kevin tataryn..................1411 canada - hoyt vantageelite c2 carter just b cuz protour 420s backtension?
Clint freeman..................1410 australia - hoyt carbon matrix (1st 1400 w/ hoyt striker) carter atension backtension
rob polman.....................1410 the netherlands - hoyt ultraelite xt2000 c2cams carter target 3 backtension
jesse broadwater.............1409 usa - hoyt scott blackhole (stan micro iii deuce before) backtension
patrick laursen................1409 denmark - pse dominator, thumb trigger release, nano pros
chance beaubouef...........1408 usa - pse moneymaker scott longhorn iv backtension
michael cauwe................1408 belgium - mathews, carter releases, easton arrows, backtension
reginald kools..................1408 belgium - Hoyt
dejan sitar.....................1407 slovenia - hoyt (also 1400 w/ mathews lx) wrist release
patrizio hofer..................1407 switzerland - hoyt carter thumb trigger
sebastien brasseur..........1407 france - hoyt arc-systeme wrist release
jorge jimenez..................1407 el salvador - hoyt wrist release
braden gellenthien...........1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 scott longhorn iii backtension
rodger willett jr...............1407 usa - mathews conquest 4 stan sx2 backtension?
Chris oosterlinck..............1407 belgium - mathews triumph carter just b cuz protours
Neil Bridgwater................1407 grat britain - 
Christopher Perkins..........1407 canada- PSE Dom Bt gold Nano pro
stephen clifton................1406 new zealand - hoyt vantage elite w/spirals, carter target 4+ 420 protours
sergio pagni...................1406 italy - hoyt cascade (spot hogg release)
pat coghlan....................1406 australia - hoyt ultraelite c2, carter target 3, protour 380
cody thompson...............1406 usa - mathews conquest 4 truball ht (?) backtension
carl henrik gidensköld.......1406 sweden - hoyt contender elite
Gabriel Badenhorst .........1406 south africa - Bowtech? carter thumb release?
nico benade...................1405 south africa - mathews conquest 4 protours carter wrist release
andy rikunenko...............1405 great britain - hoyt wrist release
paul titscher ..................1405 germany - hoyt bt release backtension
shaun teasdale...............1405 new zealand - bowtech brigadier, nano pros
*henrik hornung................1405 germany*
reo wilde........................1404 usa - hoyt scott mini longhorn pro advantage backtension
morgan lundin.................1404 sweden - mathews apex-7 - conquest 4 carter solution 3 backtension
pierre julien deloche.........1404 france - hoyt scott longhorn pro backtension
james bingham................1404 great britain - mathews triumph, merlin triggered release, protours
fred van zutphen.............1404 netherlands - hoyt vantageelite c2 cams carter just cuz
marcus laube.................1404 germany - 
marc remie.....................1404 nederlands - hoyt vantage elite
sander dolderman...........1404 netherlands - hoyt backtension
tim gillingham..................1403 usa - mathews carter hammer
roberval dos santos.........1403 brazil - hoyt truball ht (2008), homemade bt release (2007) backtension
luc verdeyen..................1403 belgium - hoyt ce carter just cuz
ruben bleyendaal.............1403 netherlands - Mathews Apex 7, backtension
sebastian hamdorf............1403 germany - hoyt
erik p. Nielsen.................1402 denmark - hoyt (mathews mq1 when he shot 1402) truball ht (2008) backtension
tibor ondrik....................1402 hungary - hoyt? Wrist release
antonio tosco.................1402 italy - hoyt carter thumb trigger
ben cleland....................1402 usa - hoyt carter thumb trigger
chris goossens...............1402 belgium - PSE
*matt arnold...................1402 great britain*
stefano mazzi.................1401 italy - hoyt wrist release
adam shaw.....................1401 great britain hoyt ultaelite, Carter Target 3, x10's
mike brosnan..................1401 australia Hoyt PCE XL, scott longhorn mini pro advantage, protours
víctor canalejas..............1401 spain - Elite E35 - Mybo stabilization, Stan BlackJack, backtension <---Hey! That's me!!! :banana:
renato lara.....................1400 el salvador - hoyt carter target 3
robert abstreiter.............1400 germany
ed wilson.......................1400 canada - hoyt ultraelite xt3000 carter insatiable3/hammer-protour420
sam kyritsoglou...............1400 belgium - hoyt carter thumb release
mark braekman................1400 netherlands - 
daniel muñoz...................1400 colombia - PSE, backtension


total: 71

>>>-------->

by countries
usa: 14
great britain: 14
the netherlands: 10
belgium: 7
germany: 6
canada, south africa: 5
france: 4
italy, denmark, australia: 3
croatia, russia, el salvador, new zealand, sweden, norway, colombia: 2
spain, slovenia, switzerland, brazil, hungary, korea, mexico: 1

and using the 7 continents model
europe: 57
north america: 22
south america: 3
oceania: 5
asia: 3
africa: 5
antarctica: Any archer there?

Total: 95


----------



## knarrly

I'll give the list a bump

Wow, upping the record by 6 points in this level of competition is incredible by Sara. No wonder she is in almost every WA medal round at the moment.


----------



## Marcus

Correction. Mike Brosnan was using a standard PCE not the XL model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btsaunders

No way, great but not 1400...


----------



## bluedevil49

Is this list still being updated?
Andrew Kuchel, Australia, shot 1400 last year. 341, 354, 347, 358.
https://www.archersdiary.com/ViewScoresheet.aspx?eid=176432ec-9653-489a-8a9d-0ab9c0399ea4&fid=66551&aid=304222


----------

